# Phrases that get up your nose?



## Eggshells (11 February 2014)

I was having a ponder today - what horse related phrases really get up peoples noses? 

The one that causes the red mist to descend for me is bridle lame, as in 'oh, he's absolutely fine really, he's just bridle lame' used to describe a horse being ridden round on 3 legs. 

What are other peoples?


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2014)

'It's pelvis is/was out'.....


----------



## flirtygerty (11 February 2014)

It goes on the tether


----------



## Eggshells (11 February 2014)

amymay said:



			'It's pelvis is/was out'.....
		
Click to expand...

What?!?!? You mean that friendly chap who rugby tackled my horses a**e didn't realign my horses skeleton? That's it, I'm going to the trading standards agency.

It is amazing how many horses post chiro visit have had their pelvis' realigned.


----------



## Eggshells (11 February 2014)

flirtygerty said:



			It goes on the tether
		
Click to expand...

Not one I've come across - what does it mean?


----------



## D66 (11 February 2014)

"One not to be missed".  
Well I really wanted a jumping pony, but as I can't miss this one I'll buy your traditional maxi-cob.  Doesn't say anything about the animal except that the current owner is keen to get rid of it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 February 2014)

He's not lame, he's just a bit stiff.


----------



## flirtygerty (11 February 2014)

Eggshells said:



			Not one I've come across - what does it mean?
		
Click to expand...

It means it's traveller stock and been tied on a long chain on some verge, I now have two of them


----------



## Red-1 (11 February 2014)

When looking to purchase.... "He's never done THAT before"!!!!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (11 February 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			He's not lame, he's just a bit stiff.
		
Click to expand...


Well that can be the case, my oldie is a bit stiff on his right fore but once he is warmed up he tracks up and looks like there is nothing wrong with him.......I doesn't help that's the knee he bashes the door with :/


----------



## TandD (11 February 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Elsiecat (11 February 2014)

You say that red-1 but in my few experiences of selling horses, they've always done something entirely out of character. I've HAD to utter those words. And luckily I've been believed and the horses haven't missed out on lovely homes because of it!

My peeve is 'leg in each corner'. Well. Really?  My horses legs are all along one side.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 February 2014)

amymay said:



			'It's pelvis is/was out'.....
		
Click to expand...

I always want to say where it gone to lunch


----------



## mirage (11 February 2014)

A lady at PC was watching my youngest canter knobberpony around at a rally and was asking about her.I was singing her praises,saying I knew her inside out after nearly 3 years,when she put in the most enormous buck.

I emitted a very loud 'OHHH!' followed by 'she's never done that before!' It was true,she never had.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (11 February 2014)

I hate 'not a novice ride' - i'd rather the seller just tells me what it is the horse does that's naughty!!


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 February 2014)

*cringing* Can the pelvis being out comment be explained please! 
Every back person I've ever had has apparently put my horses pelvis back in. Are they taking the p? 
-I feel embarrassed to have asked that!

I had to say "oh he's never done that before" once and it was bloody true! Someone viewing my horse to loan asked if he had any vices to which I honestly replied he weaves a bit for him to start chewing madly on the post and rail!


----------



## Smitty (11 February 2014)

I'm on a DIY yard so less phrases, more a series of words:

Poo picking
Spooked/spook 
poo picking 
Bronc (generally describing a small buck) 
Poo picking 
Bolt (generally describing an increase of pace for 20 yards or so).
Poo picking 
Pheasant/deer/squirrel.  On an almost daily basis somebody will come back from a hack having encountered one of these, causing the horse to spook and if they are unlucky it may also bronc or bolt.  One horse even did a mini bolt but I'm not sure what that entails.


----------



## Eggshells (11 February 2014)

For me the pelvis thing comes across as a stock phrase given to owners. 3 or 4 horses on the yard have had different physios out recently and most of them have come back with a 'pelvis was out of alignment' comment - mine included. Putting it back appeared to involve running shoulder first into my poor lads bum, all I can say is I hope it WAS out of alignment, because if it wasn't before, it would have been after!


----------



## stencilface (11 February 2014)

Any phrases that people use to describe how they ride a horse and you listen and think wow, they must be really good. Then they get on and ride like a sack of spanners. And I think to myself I really should learn some positive horsey lingo instead of explaining in my Yorkshire fashion. But then instead of saying how I had one fence down I'd have to give a blow by blow account of each stride and moment leading up to the momentous pole down. I think I'd actually rather safe my breath!


----------



## Jazzy B (11 February 2014)

"I'm not an expert, but......."


----------



## Spiritedly (11 February 2014)

First to see will buy....especially on horses that have been for sale for months :-/


----------



## khalswitz (11 February 2014)

Yes, the phrase 'out of alignment' doesn't actually make sense, but the idea is sound - like when you get a crick in your neck, and stretching round past the point of pain short and sharp helps release it. I've seen horses look totally different after having their pelvises 'put in', and whilst I don't agree with the term, I agree with the practice. My own horse is one, and I was a total cynic until I saw the difference an osteo made.

Also being bridle lame is a real thing - but it's a rider fault not an actual lameness.


----------



## treacle_beastie (11 February 2014)

Eggshells said:



			For me the pelvis thing comes across as a stock phrase given to owners. 3 or 4 horses on the yard have had different physios out recently and most of them have come back with a 'pelvis was out of alignment' comment - mine included. Putting it back appeared to involve running shoulder first into my poor lads bum, all I can say is I hope it WAS out of alignment, because if it wasn't before, it would have been after!
		
Click to expand...

I know my pelvis is out of alignment..you can see one hip is a good inch or so higher than the otger side and if I go to physio they badically do that ramming shoulder into buttock type movement and I walk away level...it takes a few sessions for my muscles tendons and ligamenrs to maintain the new and correct position but it always becomes wonky over time. I really should get it realigned as it gives me sciatica and makes my ankle hurt as it affects my fait.This is what I understand it means but I dont understand how so many horses pelvises end up like this. Mine was because I sledged into a watertrough!


----------



## Greylegs (11 February 2014)

Bomb proof when describing a quiet horse. I'm certain that if the poor thing ever did I encounter a bomb it would react pretty violently however quiet it is normally.


----------



## justabob (11 February 2014)

Knobber pony/horse
Ponio
Foalie
The use of the word *pony* when it is clearly over 17.2
Bronc


----------



## Beausmate (11 February 2014)

Spiritedly said:



			First to see will buy....especially on horses that have been for sale for months :-/
		
Click to expand...

My filly was up for sale for months. I had a couple of timewasters who didn't bother to turn up, the one person who actually came to see her, had her looked at by a friend (second opinion), vetted and paid for within a week.  They offered more than my lowest price and have provided her with an excellent home.  

The one that bugs me a bit is the 'HUGE potential!' usually used to describe a horse of at least twelve.

Every other horse for sale seems to be a 'Unique, once in a lifetime opportunity to own a fantastic,  200% bombproof, super talented, one in a million, potential in any sphere (really?) wonder horse.


----------



## Fun Times (11 February 2014)

"How many were in the class" when asked in response to you saying that you have been placed. Roughly translates to "my god, I always thought you were utterly hopeless so presumably you were the only competitor and had I bothered going you would have been one place lower."


----------



## TelH (11 February 2014)

I hate the word ponio too and poneeeeeeeeee. Also when you see someone advertising a really cheap horse (usually a v.poor quality gypsy cob colt...) and they say something along the lines of I rescued it 4 weeks ago but can't give it the time it needs. To me the word rescuing means securing the horse's future, not trying to sell it on to the first person who will give you a few ££ for it.


----------



## Batgirl (11 February 2014)

'On the bit' when used to describe a horse showing an outline due to sawing on the mouth or any other horrendous reasons, GRRRRR

'Scopey jump' usually meaning it's put in a few rockets!


----------



## HaffiesRock (11 February 2014)

Doesn't bat an eyelid and doesn't put a hoof wrong. I dislike both of these sayings.


----------



## JJones (11 February 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			My peeve is 'leg in each corner'. Well. Really?  My horses legs are all along one side.
		
Click to expand...

Mine too!


----------



## slumdog (11 February 2014)

Batgirl said:



			'On the bit' when used to describe a horse showing an outline due to sawing on the mouth or any other horrendous reasons, GRRRRR

'Scopey jump' usually meaning it's put in a few rockets!
		
Click to expand...

'Scopey jump' including picture usually means 3 minutes before the photo was taken they jumped the same oxer from the wrong direction lol 

I call all mine ponies *hides* 

My pet hates are "HUP!!"
And "GOOD BOYYYYYY" followed by a hearty pat (whack)

Also "jumps 1.30 tracks with easy" photo shows rather unfit horse falling over 2ft3.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 February 2014)

This thread is making me smile. About half of the phrases get my goat too, but I would happily use the other half!

I must go round irritating the pants off people, whilst being in blissful ignorance that I am doing so.


----------



## HannahJ (11 February 2014)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I hate 'not a novice ride' - i'd rather the seller just tells me what it is the horse does that's naughty!!
		
Click to expand...

This always bothers me! The definition of novice varies so much!


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2014)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I hate 'not a novice ride' - i'd rather the seller just tells me what it is the horse does that's naughty!!
		
Click to expand...

I've had horses that weren't novice rides. There was nothing 'naughty' about them. A novice would simply be overhorsed on them.


----------



## stevieg (11 February 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			This thread is making me smile. About half of the phrases get my goat too, but I would happily use the other half!

I must go round irritating the pants off people, whilst being in blissful ignorance that I am doing so.
		
Click to expand...


Me too!


----------



## moodymare1987 (11 February 2014)

My horse is not a novice ride but wouldn't say he was naughty. Just some might be intimidated by his way of going.


----------



## Holly Hocks (11 February 2014)

People who describe their horses as "quirky" all the time.  As if they're trying to make out they're a great rider when in fact they're distinctly average.  And when they have had a number of horses and they describe them all as "quirky" I'm so tempted to say "in that case, have you taken a long hard look at your own riding?"


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 February 2014)

Greylegs said:



			Bomb proof when describing a quiet horse. I'm certain that if the poor thing ever did I encounter a bomb it would react pretty violently however quiet it is normally.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I've had several 'bombproof' horses who haven't turned a hair with fireworks going off all around them, so I think I could use the word quite accurately.  My pet hate is 'on the bit' when what the rider means  is I've got a very firm hold of my horse's mouth and its nose is tucked in but I've completely forgotten to use my legs so its back end is in the next county.


----------



## Sologirl (11 February 2014)

"Ploddy novice ride" when describing a 3 year old!!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (11 February 2014)

amymay said:



			I've had horses that weren't novice rides. There was nothing 'naughty' about them. A novice would simply be overhorsed on them.
		
Click to expand...

I mean in adverts, often when it says that it is for a reason, and often that reason is because it does something unwanted. Not saying every not for novice horse is naughty, just my observation of adverts and horses I've been to see.


----------



## ZondaR (11 February 2014)

Pulling like a train.  

Trains slow down and stop as soon as the brakes are applied, they don't keep going and ignore the driver. 

It also sounds as though it is bad grammar.


----------



## hnmisty (11 February 2014)

"He's difficult"...about the horse I'd never seen put a foot wrong. 

People who always have to make out something scary/dangerous happened during their ride to show how brave they are...funny how I never had anything very dramatic happen whenever I rode out with them... 

My mum hates "first to see will buy".


----------



## nervous nelly (11 February 2014)

Potential to go far in the right hands when the horse is 16 and people who constantly tell you how difficult the horse is it's bolted bronced etc when it blatantly hasn't just so they seem a better rider


----------



## Cowpony (11 February 2014)

"Get him in an outline"....erm, the horse already has an outline. It may not be the shape you want, but it's still an outline.


----------



## cambrica (11 February 2014)

I don't think any of them bother me that much. 
The only word I liken to running my nails down a blackboard is the American word for lunging or lunge -to longe! I find that really grates me! Why? No idea.


----------



## daughter's groom (11 February 2014)

Vet at our local equine hospital said that if your horse's pelvis was out, it would take a darn sight more than a one off massage session to put it right and not to be taken in by people who say that is what they've done. Comments invited!


----------



## nikicb (11 February 2014)

Flashy paces/flashy horse - to me it usually means something that goes around head up/tail up looking very whizzy, but not working correctly.

And then when people say, oh but your horse is so easy.  Yes because I train them properly and that's why they are well schooled and do what I ask them to.  :/


----------



## khalswitz (11 February 2014)

daughter's groom said:



			Vet at our local equine hospital said that if your horse's pelvis was out, it would take a darn sight more than a one off massage session to put it right and not to be taken in by people who say that is what they've done. Comments invited!
		
Click to expand...

I would agree. Chiro/osteo/Physio/ masseur is dealing with ligament or deep muscle strain around a joint rather than physically manipulating the pelvis.


----------



## Tobiano (11 February 2014)

I very much dislike the phrase 'dope on a rope' as I think it is very disrespectful to the horse and it is much more likely that it is the owner who is the dope!

The misuse of the term 'natural horsemanship' also grates, as it seems to apply to anything from wacky new age mysticism to sensible humane methods. 

But then I am a bit of a grumpy old bag.


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2014)

ZondaR said:



			Pulling like a train.
		
Click to expand...

Trains pull, as do some horses. It has nothing to do with brakes.....


----------



## cabrach (11 February 2014)

" Stunning looks " and " perfect in every way "  !!  They all have a fault.   If I phone up about a horse for sale, I'll often ask what his/her worst fault is.  There's usually silence at the other end, while they weight it up !!


----------



## WelshD (11 February 2014)

'Dope on a rope'
'he is a dude'

But most of all..... 'pops a jump'


----------



## TheSylv007 (11 February 2014)

cross country "questions".  They're JUMPS!!!!!!!


----------



## EffyCorsten (11 February 2014)

"Pops a Jump" that's annoying 
I hate the term "horse whispering" it's always none horsey people that ask do you do horse whispering?
Also "doing Parelli" used to describe any form of desensitization etc.
Shying annoys me too 

Most adverts on the likes of preloved and Dragon driving because they are full of annoying over used phrases that mean bog all! 

I hate natural horsemanship simply because nothing you do with them is natural you are a predator dominating horses. horsemanship is common sense not a brand!


----------



## EffyCorsten (11 February 2014)

TheSylv007 said:



			cross country "questions".  They're JUMPS!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

AGREED! full of running is another


----------



## Goldenstar (11 February 2014)

Jumps like a stag , I mean have you seen a stag jump , why on earth would you want a horse like that.


----------



## teabiscuit (11 February 2014)

Savvy, as used by Mr mustache. That put me right off Perreli (can't spell) from the start. How right I was


----------



## el_Snowflakes (11 February 2014)

Not a phrase as such but I do hate people saying their horse is a 'b*tch'. Just think it's horrible  

Also hate the term 'cold backed' as the whole idea is just a piece of nonsense! 

Not a fan of 'breaking in' either!


----------



## SpruceRI (11 February 2014)

Spiritedly said:



			First to see will buy....especially on horses that have been for sale for months :-/
		
Click to expand...

That phrase is my absolute pet hate!  

Funny when you ask seller if they've had any other viewers of said horse.... and they have!!


----------



## Undecided (11 February 2014)

nikicb said:



			And then when people say, oh but your horse is so easy.  Yes because I train them properly and that's why they are well schooled and do what I ask them to.  :/
		
Click to expand...

 I've had this a lot this week! My friend used him in a lesson here at uni and even the instructor was surprise to learn at the end that he was only 7 and working in a balanced outline doing all manners of school movements and not a half dead 20 something year old ex eventer allowed to motorbike around every corner and bronc after trotting over a pole. I have spent the time and dedication to teach my horse to stop and go when asked, in which direction I ask and at what speed/pace I ask, it isn't that difficult if you are gentle but persistent with the horse. <---- I guess that THIS is my pet hate of the horse world


----------



## happyclappy (11 February 2014)

JJones said:



			Mine too!
		
Click to expand...

really? my horses have two  either side, not four down one side!


sorry should have quoted the quote too


----------



## charlie76 (11 February 2014)

Get its head in! 
Drives me nuts!!


----------



## Alyth (12 February 2014)

Horse breeders who refer to a stallion PRODUCING offspring when a mare produces and a stallion sires.....and alongside this describing 2 horses who are 'by the same sire' as 'brothers', or 'half brothers'...they are only half brothers when they are 'out of' the same dam but 'by different sires' or 'full brothers' when both parents are the same....the reason being that stallions can sire many hundreds or thousands of foals where a mare should (barring embryo transfer!) only produce around 20 during the course of her life....I think the record is 23!
Being accurate in terminology means you are clear to your listeners!!


----------



## [59668] (12 February 2014)

"Manners to burn" annoys me!


----------



## vickyb (12 February 2014)

"No tyre kickers" as often used on Dragon Driving - just another way of saying "No timewasters" (which I also hate).
"Much loved, but now seeking a quieter life", usually about an old slightly lame horse for sale, that the owner hasn't got the guts to do the right thing for.


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 February 2014)

Thre words that really anoy me.....
"My horse won't....."

Translates to "my horse is reluctant to and I have no idea / cant be bothered to train it"


----------



## POLLDARK (12 February 2014)

Alyth said:



			describing 2 horses who are 'by the same sire' as 'brothers', or 'half brothers'...they are only half brothers when they are 'out of' the same dam but 'by different sires'     !
		
Click to expand...

      Any two animals (including us) sharing one parent (sire or dam) are half brothers or sisters.


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (12 February 2014)

nikicb said:



			And then when people say, oh but your horse is so easy.  Yes because I train them properly and that's why they are well schooled and do what I ask them to.  :/
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I can relate to this one... Goes hand in hand with "You have been lucky with your horses/your kids' ponies, haven't you?"
Um no, I chose well and trained them properly...


----------



## AmieeT (12 February 2014)

Bombproof
It's an unpredictable animal with it's own brain and perception of everything.  It may not spook often,  but it certainly isn't 'bombproof'.


----------



## windand rain (12 February 2014)

I had bombproof ponies literally they lived on a shooting range and the army were quite happy to set off thunder flashes and land helicopters next to them, not to mention machine guns and slr rifles. Now we have moved whether they remain so I have no idea but they certainly dont react to fireworks or bird scarers. There are a  lot of these phrases used because people are a bit like sheep and find it easier to go along with the norm and use the words they have seen used before to describe something.
I hate the phrases get him on the bit as it is so often used without the necessary instruction on how and even more without the ability in the first place to do it
Another one I hate is people say he goes really well in the pessoa so far the only horses I have ever seen in one have had their noses on the floor and are dragging themselves along on the forehand with the owner yelling good boy that's it you have got it 
Come to think of it Good boy is another one I dont like it is usually used far to often means nothing to the horse and they are usually not being good at all


----------



## Sarah1 (12 February 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Thre words that really anoy me.....
"My horse won't....."

Translates to "my horse is reluctant to and I have no idea / cant be bothered to train it"
		
Click to expand...

Yep this is one of mine too - along with anything suggesting that only 1 person can ride a certain horse!  Irritating beyond belief.


----------



## Meems (12 February 2014)

I hate the phrases 'a leg at each corner' and 'a nice stamp of a horse', I don't know why, they just irritate me!


----------



## Billy the kid (12 February 2014)

'jumps for fun'
'knows its job'
'miles of scope'- when its about a 1mm off a 85cm fence. 

pet peeve........'100% in all ways!' utter bull poo! there is no such horse.


----------



## Billy the kid (12 February 2014)

POLLDARK said:



			Any two animals (including us) sharing one parent (sire or dam) are half brothers or sisters.
		
Click to expand...

POLLDARK i agree

Alyth-
Why wouldnt it make them half Brothers/sisters if its not the same dam? Surely if one parent is the same they are half related?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 February 2014)

The 'chestnut mare' thing drives me potty, probably because I have one and I've had a lot of unwarranted comments about her colour and gender.

The 'typical TB feet' thing, especially when it's used as an excuse for the horse having bad hooves and used to incorrectly imply that there's no possibility of improving them.

Foals being 'out of XXXX stallion' always makes me chuckle at the image of the poor stallion giving birth to the foal.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (12 February 2014)

OH says the four words that annoy him more than anything else I ever say about my horse the day after hunting are "he's not 100%". From those four words, he knows that life is going to be miserable until said horse actually diagnosed with something or mended. Utter misery in our household as I stomp around feeling sorry for myself and am therefore clearly totally incapable of actually doing anything else like cook or clean.

Not quite 100% to me is generally a big leg though - I don't tend to fall apart over minor injuries!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 February 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			POLLDARK i agree

Alyth-
Why wouldnt it make them half Brothers/sisters if its not the same dam? Surely if one parent is the same they are half related?
		
Click to expand...

It does genetically, but it's not the 'traditional' use of the term (which is how Alyth describes). 

It's like aging horses. You can have the chronological age different from the 'traditional age' eg a horse turns 1 on the first of Jan, even if it was actually born in June and wont really be 1 until then. I use birthdays to age a horse as I don't do age classes or own racehorses, so the traditional way of aging a horse is irrelevant to me.


----------



## Blurr (12 February 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			POLLDARK i agree

Alyth-
Why wouldnt it make them half Brothers/sisters if its not the same dam? Surely if one parent is the same they are half related?
		
Click to expand...

Alyth is correct.  Because a stallion can sire so many offspring in a lifetime, only foals with the same dam are termed half brothers (different sires) or full brothers (same sire).  If you google 'thoroughbred breeding terminology' you'll find lots of lists corroborating this, like this one.  
http://www.ozhorseracing.com.au/resourcecentre_glossaryofbreeding.htm


----------



## LadyLuck1977 (12 February 2014)

daughter's groom said:



			Vet at our local equine hospital said that if your horse's pelvis was out, it would take a darn sight more than a one off massage session to put it right and not to be taken in by people who say that is what they've done. Comments invited!
		
Click to expand...

My physio says the same and says if someone says they can move a pelvis they really shouldn't be touching your horse.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 February 2014)

Old head on young shoulders.


----------



## Billy the kid (12 February 2014)

Blurr said:



			Alyth is correct.  Because a stallion can sire so many offspring in a lifetime, only foals with the same dam are termed half brothers (different sires) or full brothers (same sire).  If you google 'thoroughbred breeding terminology' you'll find lots of lists corroborating this, like this one.  
http://www.ozhorseracing.com.au/resourcecentre_glossaryofbreeding.htm

Click to expand...

Ok i see the point that a male hosre can sire many offspring, and it may be termed 'traditionally correct' but by the rules of science if the animal has one parent the same they have to be half brother/sister. They cant be unrelated.


----------



## nix123 (12 February 2014)

"follows you round like a dog" 

So does that mean horses don't follow you around??


----------



## fburton (12 February 2014)

"just being naughty", as in "Give him a smack, he's just being naughty". When someone says "just being naughty", it means they don't understand why the horse is behaving in the undesired way and/or they prefer to describe the behaviour in human terms to justify a human response.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (12 February 2014)

"You're sooo lucky none of yours need shoes".


----------



## Clare85 (12 February 2014)

I hate it when I hear someone who rode a couple of times as a child and fell off say "I rode once or twice but the horse threw me off". No, you lost your balance!


----------



## cauda equina (12 February 2014)

TheSylv007 said:



			cross country "questions".  They're JUMPS!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Also- nursing a dressage score


----------



## Zero00000 (12 February 2014)

Pony for sale.
17.3 3yo recently gelded.
One not to be missed, perfect stamp of a horse, stunning, with a leg in each corner, bombproof, Im not an expert, but first to see will buy, perfect ponio, huge potential will go far in the right hands, horse came to me as a rescue, bridle lame, pelvis out, not lame but stiff, chucked it on a tether to chill for 2 weeks, now he works on the bit and has a massive scopey jump, doesnt bat and eyelid at anything or put a hoof wrong, quirky but ploddy, carted and pulls like a train, perfect on the longe, flashy horse with flashy paces, dope on a rope, does natural horsemanship, perfect in everyway, he is such a dude, and pops a jump or cross country questions like a stag, produced superb offspring, manners to burn, out of MR Super fantastic never seen before sire, old head on young shoulders, follows you around like a dog, Genuine sale, No novice or tyrekickers. £9238659238ONO

 couldnt resist, SORRY!

Mine would be turn a hoof to anything.


----------



## LadyLuck1977 (12 February 2014)

I also hate people saying "your so lucky your mare is so well behaved, I wish mine was as easy to do but he/she is just so quirky." Luck has nothing to do with it I put a lot of time and effort into having a well behaved horse, yes horses have their quirks but barging into you, biting etc aren't quirks its just bad manners.


----------



## monkeybum13 (12 February 2014)

TheSylv007 said:



			cross country "questions".  They're JUMPS!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

But the question is often the line you have to take, the stride pattern you have to adjust, not the jumps themselves.


----------



## Marydoll (12 February 2014)

monkeybum13 said:



			But the question is often the line you have to take, the stride pattern you have to adjust, not the jumps themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, get the line, speed and impulsion wrong and the jump might not be happening


----------



## Marydoll (12 February 2014)

No timewasters, enough to make me move on, if you cant be ar$ed to spend time talking, showing and discussing the horse, i dont want to know


----------



## Blurr (12 February 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			Ok i see the point that a male hosre can sire many offspring, and it may be termed 'traditionally correct' but by the rules of science if the animal has one parent the same they have to be half brother/sister. They cant be unrelated.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone suggested they're unrelated, did they?    They're just not called half brother/sister.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2014)

Smitty said:



			I'm on a DIY yard so less phrases, more a series of words

Bronc (generally describing a small buck) :
		
Click to expand...


not in my boys case he "Broncs"  I think most of us know the difference.

 Since my boys Bronc ends up me with broken Humerus


----------



## windand rain (12 February 2014)

so what is an "own" brother or sister then


----------



## Capriole (12 February 2014)

I've even heard commentators saying this horse is out of X stallion. Roll eyes time. Can't think of anything to add just now as I'm in a pretty good mood atm so can't think of anything that winds me up particularly. No doubt I will come back later in a rage and have lots to add then 




Faracat said:



			It's like aging horses. You can have the chronological age different from the 'traditional age' eg a horse turns 1 on the first of Jan, even if it was actually born in June and wont really be 1 until then. I use birthdays to age a horse as I don't do age classes or own racehorses, so the traditional way of aging a horse is irrelevant to me.
		
Click to expand...

Traditionally only tb's had an official birthday on the 1st Jan, everything else traditionally fell on a later date.


----------



## minesadouble (12 February 2014)

windand rain said:



			so what is an "own" brother or sister then
		
Click to expand...

'Own' brother/sister is full brother/sister, sharing the same sire and dam. I agree that in the breeding world if 2 horses share the same sire they are not termed half siblings, only if they share the same dam.


----------



## connieconvert (12 February 2014)

Will stand all day to be groomed.

Paradise Paddock

Poo Picking


----------



## Eggshells (12 February 2014)

Enjoying this very much! Realise I use a lot of phases that set other peoples teeth on edge. 

May I ask why so many people get irritated by 'poo picking'? What term do you use instead? Same question for those that dislike 'spooked' and 'shied'!


----------



## Spilletta (12 February 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			Pony for sale.
17.3 3yo recently gelded.
One not to be missed, perfect stamp of a horse, stunning, with a leg in each corner, bombproof, Im not an expert, but first to see will buy, perfect ponio, huge potential will go far in the right hands, horse came to me as a rescue, bridle lame, pelvis out, not lame but stiff, chucked it on a tether to chill for 2 weeks, now he works on the bit and has a massive scopey jump, doesnt bat and eyelid at anything or put a hoof wrong, quirky but ploddy, carted and pulls like a train, perfect on the longe, flashy horse with flashy paces, dope on a rope, does natural horsemanship, perfect in everyway, he is such a dude, and pops a jump or cross country questions like a stag, produced superb offspring, manners to burn, out of MR Super fantastic never seen before sire, old head on young shoulders, follows you around like a dog, Genuine sale, No novice or tyrekickers. £9238659238ONO

 couldnt resist, SORRY!

Mine would be turn a hoof to anything.
		
Click to expand...

That made me laugh!  

I always cringe slightly when people are described as an animal's mum or dad.  Not sure why as it doesn't hurt anyone


----------



## nix123 (12 February 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			Pony for sale.
17.3 3yo recently gelded.
One not to be missed, perfect stamp of a horse, stunning, with a leg in each corner, bombproof, Im not an expert, but first to see will buy, perfect ponio, huge potential will go far in the right hands, horse came to me as a rescue, bridle lame, pelvis out, not lame but stiff, chucked it on a tether to chill for 2 weeks, now he works on the bit and has a massive scopey jump, doesnt bat and eyelid at anything or put a hoof wrong, quirky but ploddy, carted and pulls like a train, perfect on the longe, flashy horse with flashy paces, dope on a rope, does natural horsemanship, perfect in everyway, he is such a dude, and pops a jump or cross country questions like a stag, produced superb offspring, manners to burn, out of MR Super fantastic never seen before sire, old head on young shoulders, follows you around like a dog, Genuine sale, No novice or tyrekickers. £9238659238ONO

 couldnt resist, SORRY!

Mine would be turn a hoof to anything.
		
Click to expand...

OOOh can i buy unseen, i can pay in installments or if you want i can transfer the money over from my account in Outer Afrika if you pay for the shipping and sent him/her to me before you receive any ££.


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2014)

I've seen a lot of people mention poo picking, what on earth is wrong with that?! I use this term to describe removing poo from my fields..... am I annoying?!


----------



## Nessa4 (12 February 2014)

Sologirl said:



			"Ploddy novice ride" when describing a 3 year old!!
		
Click to expand...

In fairness it probably is till the drugs wear off!!


----------



## Capriole (12 February 2014)

Spilletta said:



			I always cringe slightly when people are described as an animal's mum or dad.  Not sure why as it doesn't hurt anyone 

Click to expand...

I agree   No, it's not hurting anyone (like anything on this thread) it's just a bit cringey to me.

This reminded me of something else though, that I've seen in sigs and names etc., ...people saying 'slave to' as in for example, '(Username) - Slave to a chestnut mare'. I really don't like that at all.


----------



## alliersv1 (12 February 2014)

ZondaR said:



			Pulling like a train.  

Trains slow down and stop as soon as the brakes are applied, they don't keep going and ignore the driver. 

It also sounds as though it is bad grammar.
		
Click to expand...

I work on freight trains. When they have 2000 tonnes up their chuff, and you stick them in notch 8, trust me they pull. They also take the best part of a mile to stop once you have applied the brakes.
This is why I have, and will continue to use this phrase in regard to my rather enthusiastic fella. 

There are some crackers on here though. I do use a few of them, but can't think of many that really really get my back up if I'm honest.


----------



## Nessa4 (12 February 2014)

It's not so much words or phrases that irritate me as the misuse or misspelling of them - confirmation for conformation, "nothing phases him" - the word is *fazes* (phases is something else entirely).  And it has taken years for me to get used to the idea that an arena cas be either a manege or a menage!!  But then I am old and pedantic.


----------



## Fools Motto (12 February 2014)

Lunging 'tones' and general lunging 'language' annoy me sometimes.
When horse is in canter, please do not KEEP saying canter-on, canter-on,canter-on,canter-on...or equally, good-boy,good-boy,steady, good-boy,good-boy, goooooood-boooyyyyyyy.... in other words, draw breath!!


----------



## Equi (12 February 2014)

Pmsl just heard the best one. "Monkey honey is used to heal"

Hahhahehehehh


----------



## connieconvert (12 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			I've seen a lot of people mention poo picking, what on earth is wrong with that?! I use this term to describe removing poo from my fields..... am I annoying?! 

Click to expand...

Only annoying if you are aged over 9 years old.


----------



## Hipo (12 February 2014)

HOYS quality/HOYS potential


----------



## RubysGold (12 February 2014)

I like this thread.  

The things that annoy me are references to "old horses" when they're in their teens. My mare is NOT old and I get really annoyed when Im told she is
And I hate when people say "your lucky you have good horses" or "I wish my horse was a push button ride like yours into a jump" No, I work hard to make sure my horses listen/understand me


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2014)

connieconvert said:



			Only annoying if you are aged over 9 years old.
		
Click to expand...

Safe to say I am. Care to explain why that's annoying...? As I'm genuinely confused and everyone on my yard uses this term


----------



## Buddy'sMum (12 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			Care to explain why that's annoying...?
		
Click to expand...

and what phrase should be used instead?


----------



## Billy the kid (12 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			Safe to say I am. Care to explain why that's annoying...? As I'm genuinely confused and everyone on my yard uses this term 

Click to expand...

i dont get it either. Apart from the fact its a horrible task!

Someone said 'spooked' is annoying too, dont see whats annoying about that either. 

I must just be mega annoying and use all the wrong phrases (and probably spell them wrongly too)


----------



## Joyous70 (12 February 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			Pony for sale.
17.3 3yo recently gelded.
One not to be missed, perfect stamp of a horse, stunning, with a leg in each corner, bombproof, Im not an expert, but first to see will buy, perfect ponio, huge potential will go far in the right hands, horse came to me as a rescue, bridle lame, pelvis out, not lame but stiff, chucked it on a tether to chill for 2 weeks, now he works on the bit and has a massive scopey jump, doesnt bat and eyelid at anything or put a hoof wrong, quirky but ploddy, carted and pulls like a train, perfect on the longe, flashy horse with flashy paces, dope on a rope, does natural horsemanship, perfect in everyway, he is such a dude, and pops a jump or cross country questions like a stag, produced superb offspring, manners to burn, out of MR Super fantastic never seen before sire, old head on young shoulders, follows you around like a dog, Genuine sale, No novice or tyrekickers. £9238659238ONO

 couldnt resist, SORRY!
QUOTE]

Loving it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			I must just be mega annoying and use all the wrong phrases (and probably spell them wrongly too)

Click to expand...

I'm starting to think this too judging by all these comments!! Oh well


----------



## Pongwiffy (12 February 2014)

Holly Hocks said:



			People who describe their horses as "quirky" all the time.  As if they're trying to make out they're a great rider when in fact they're distinctly average.  And when they have had a number of horses and they describe them all as "quirky" I'm so tempted to say "in that case, have you taken a long hard look at your own riding?"
		
Click to expand...

I describe my horse as quirky - not as a ride but because of his lovely but generally inconsistent personality and hard-to-predict reactions to general life.

I am surprised how many people hate the phrase 'poo picking' - if you are "poo picking the fields" you're picking up (horse) poo in the fields. There is nothing misleading or irritatingly cute in that. I can't think of a more word efficient way to describe the action!


----------



## Billy the kid (12 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			I'm starting to think this too judging by all these comments!! Oh well  

Click to expand...

Glad to be annoying them...keeps me entertained whilst bored at work

think ill go POO PICKING when i get home.


----------



## alliersv1 (12 February 2014)

Buddy'sMum said:



			and what phrase should be used instead?
		
Click to expand...

I'm puzzled by this too. 
I've only ever heard one variation, which was used by a former field mate of mine, and was "muckpicking". I actually found that phrase quite irritating for some reason. Probably because the lazy cow never did any!


----------



## NellRosk (12 February 2014)

Pongwiffy said:



			I can't think of a more word efficient way to describe the action!
		
Click to expand...

How about 'removal of equine faeces from grazing using a selection of tools (fork, skip bucket) and depositing on the muckheap with the use of a wheelbarrow'?

Oh no wait I'll just stick to poo picking and annoy everyone


----------



## Meems (12 February 2014)

Be free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the word 'spooked' wasn't around 40 years ago, it used to be known as 'shy'.


----------



## Billy the kid (12 February 2014)

Meems said:



			Be free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the word 'spooked' wasn't around 40 years ago, it used to be known as 'shy'.
		
Click to expand...

why does this matter?


----------



## Meems (12 February 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			why does this matter?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it mattered, it just seems to be terminology that wasn't around when I was around ponies.


----------



## Billy the kid (12 February 2014)

Meems said:



			I didn't say it mattered, it just seems to be terminology that wasn't around when I was around ponies.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry i just didnt understand the meaning of your comment; does the word 'spooked' annoy you? Its probably wasnt around then no; but it is now!


----------



## Pigeon (12 February 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			You say that red-1 but in my few experiences of selling horses, they've always done something entirely out of character. I've HAD to utter those words. And luckily I've been believed and the horses haven't missed out on lovely homes because of it!

My peeve is 'leg in each corner'. Well. Really?  My horses legs are all along one side.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!! Not selling but letting various people ride the nag. Cantering INTO the fence Was the most recent incident. He's only naughty if I've assured them he's nice to ride...


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 February 2014)

Pongwiffy said:



			I am surprised how many people hate the phrase 'poo picking' - if you are "poo picking the fields" you're picking up (horse) poo in the fields. There is nothing misleading or irritatingly cute in that. I can't think of a more word efficient way to describe the action!
		
Click to expand...

perhaps 'crap collecting' or the obvious '**** shovelling' is preferred ? don't have a problem with the phrase although the actual job is tedious


----------



## Meems (12 February 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			Sorry i just didnt understand the meaning of your comment; does the word 'spooked' annoy you? Its probably wasnt around then no; but it is now!

Click to expand...

No it doesn't annoy me, I was just musing!


----------



## Pongwiffy (12 February 2014)

It's really funny what annoys some people and not others. I am sure all hobbies, professions and sports will have their own slang terms and I LOVE that the horsey world has so many weird and wonderful phrases.

"A leg at each corner" doesn't annoy me if it is used in context because the phrase tells me something about the horse in the same way "he has both fore-legs coming out of the same hole." means something.

I wouldn't get annoyed at someone describing my horse as herring gutted because it makes my horse sound like a fish that lost a fight with a knife. I would know the person meant and actually agree with them!

You have horses that brush, dish, plait or speedicut, some have a daisy cutting movement. You've got cribbing and weaving or windsucking, some horses have socks whilst others have stockings and parrot mouth or a ewe neck; they can shy, spooky, jib, bolt, nap or tie up and get thrush. You muck out, skip out and water your horse, you can even strap it or quarter it. 

All of it sounds bonkers when you think about the words 'literally' but they all means something and is usually a quicker way of saying something long winded.

Horsey phrases only annoy me if they are so vague they have no meaning or if they are used in the wrong context or an outright lie - but that is the fault of the user, not the phrases!


----------



## Billy the kid (12 February 2014)

Meems said:



			No it doesn't annoy me, I was just musing!
		
Click to expand...

Arrgh right, ok. Typing out loud?


----------



## Cowpony (12 February 2014)

Quote: "You muck out, skip out and water your horse, you can even strap it or quarter it."

Sorry, completely off topic but this reminds me of a lovely joke - is it correct to say that you water your horse? In that case, I'm just off to milk the cat.


----------



## Pongwiffy (12 February 2014)

Hee hee. I've gone from the vaguely amusing image of someone standing with a watering can sprinking their horse's hooves to the 2nd vaguely disturbing one!


----------



## MileAMinute (12 February 2014)

Fun Times said:



			"How many were in the class" when asked in response to you saying that you have been placed. Roughly translates to "my god, I always thought you were utterly hopeless so presumably you were the only competitor and had I bothered going you would have been one place lower."
		
Click to expand...

Yup! Why be happy for me and my horse when you can just scrutinise our results and compare the competition instead! 



amymay said:



			'It's pelvis is/was out'.....
		
Click to expand...

Another major annoyance to me. You're seriously telling me that there are hundreds of horses out in fields with wonky pelvises?! Not buying it.


----------



## Fun Times (12 February 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			I work on freight trains. When they have 2000 tonnes up their chuff, and you stick them in notch 8, trust me they pull.
		
Click to expand...

When they have 2000 tonnes up thir chuff?! Sorry, but this just made me laugh the most out of all the replies. It just sounds so wrong in every way that I almost feel sorry for the train!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (12 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			I've seen a lot of people mention poo picking, what on earth is wrong with that?! I use this term to describe removing poo from my fields..... am I annoying?! 

Click to expand...

Would they prefer 'S*** shovelling ?


----------



## el_Snowflakes (12 February 2014)

Joyous70 said:





Zero00000 said:



			Pony for sale.
17.3 3yo recently gelded.
One not to be missed, perfect stamp of a horse, stunning, with a leg in each corner, bombproof, Im not an expert, but first to see will buy, perfect ponio, huge potential will go far in the right hands, horse came to me as a rescue, bridle lame, pelvis out, not lame but stiff, chucked it on a tether to chill for 2 weeks, now he works on the bit and has a massive scopey jump, doesnt bat and eyelid at anything or put a hoof wrong, quirky but ploddy, carted and pulls like a train, perfect on the longe, flashy horse with flashy paces, dope on a rope, does natural horsemanship, perfect in everyway, he is such a dude, and pops a jump or cross country questions like a stag, produced superb offspring, manners to burn, out of MR Super fantastic never seen before sire, old head on young shoulders, follows you around like a dog, Genuine sale, No novice or tyrekickers. £9238659238ONO

 couldnt resist, SORRY!
QUOTE]

Loving it
		
Click to expand...

He sounds lovely 

How's his 'confirmation'? 

Lol 

Iv just thought of another 'mareish'. I hate that word & hate that some people think bad behaviour is attributed to the gender of a horse. Usually find people who say it are trying to make excuses for their own lack of ability to control their horse. Iv seen plenty of terribly behaved/aggressive geldings & they are never called 'gelding-Ish'!  I also hate 'typical chestnut mare'. I find it akin to 'typical (insert ethnic origin here) female'. Total unacceptable nonsense!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Moomin1 (12 February 2014)

justabob said:



			Knobber pony/horse
Ponio
Foalie
The use of the word *pony* when it is clearly over 17.2
Bronc
		
Click to expand...

All of the above.


----------



## Moomin1 (12 February 2014)

Fun Times said:



			"How many were in the class" when asked in response to you saying that you have been placed. Roughly translates to "my god, I always thought you were utterly hopeless so presumably you were the only competitor and had I bothered going you would have been one place lower."
		
Click to expand...

Don't see a problem asking how many in a class - surely the more in the class, and the higher up someone comes, the better they have done and the more you can be pleased for them?

What grates me is people how make out to everyone who wasn't present that they have done really well to have been placed 2nd/3rd/4th etc etc, when in actual fact they came last...to me that's just glory hunting....


----------



## Zero00000 (12 February 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:





Joyous70 said:



			He sounds lovely 

How's his 'confirmation'? 

Lol 

Iv just thought of another 'mareish'. I hate that word & hate that some people think bad behaviour is attributed to the gender of a horse. Usually find people who say it are trying to make excuses for their own lack of ability to control their horse. Iv seen plenty of terribly behaved/aggressive geldings & they are never called 'gelding-Ish'!  I also hate 'typical chestnut mare'. I find it akin to 'typical (insert ethnic origin here) female'. Total unacceptable nonsense!!
		
Click to expand...


Funny you should say about mareish, that is exactly what I was thinking whilst typing it.

The horse, his head is the same size as his @$$ and he could win a race by stepping forward his back is that long, but he is just one of a kind...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheep (12 February 2014)

I have a major gripe with 'stand UP' lately. Mainly because a girl at the yard yells it at her pony (it is a pony, I promise!) constantly, when the poor thing doesn't seem to be doing much at all. I had a giggle earlier actually as she seemed to use it as some sort of separable verb, as in 'stand [name of horse] UP!'. I suppose the pony is doing a good job at standing up though, since I am yet to see her sitting down.


----------



## Zero00000 (12 February 2014)

nix123 said:



			OOOh can i buy unseen, i can pay in installments or if you want i can transfer the money over from my account in Outer Afrika if you pay for the shipping and sent him/her to me before you receive any ££. 

Click to expand...

SOLD!


----------



## Eggshells (12 February 2014)

Ooh, one that upsets me is 'make it submissive'. Every word in there makes me cringe. I hate the 'make', I hate the 'it' and I hate the idea that my horse has to be subservient in order to work properly. 

I know most people use it to mean 'don't let him/her argue with you', but eeek, really struggle when instructors use it.


----------



## Zero00000 (12 February 2014)

Strap its head down


----------



## Zero00000 (12 February 2014)

Sheep said:



			I suppose the pony is doing a good job at standing up though, since I am yet to see her sitting down.
		
Click to expand...

HAHA


----------



## Wagtail (12 February 2014)

He isn't the type of horse that could be retired.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Cowpony (12 February 2014)

My horse really needs to do more. It`s a horse. It doesn't care if it's in a field all day eating its head off.


----------



## Moomin1 (12 February 2014)

"Only I can ride him/her. He/she throws everyone else off."


----------



## el_Snowflakes (12 February 2014)

Wagtail said:



			He isn't the type of horse that could be retired.

Yeah, right.
		
Click to expand...

Yes this & "she/he is wasted with me". In other words you over horsed yourself! Lol


----------



## LeneHorse (12 February 2014)

How about 'oh she's just a happy hacker' - usually said by someone who is too terrified to hack their own horse out.
Also it implies that all hackers are happy - I reserve the right to be a miserable old hacker


----------



## stevieg (12 February 2014)

Still waiting to hear why I can't say poo picking anymore


----------



## MileAMinute (12 February 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			What grates me is people how make out to everyone who wasn't present that they have done really well to have been placed 2nd/3rd/4th etc etc, when in actual fact they came last...to me that's just glory hunting....
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe they weren't aware of how many was in their class? I know I did that at my last comp as a few had withdrawn.


----------



## poiuytrewq (12 February 2014)

stevieg said:



			Still waiting to hear why I can't say poo picking anymore  

Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Renvers (12 February 2014)

Jazzy B said:



			"I'm not an expert, but......."
		
Click to expand...

This ^^


----------



## alliersv1 (12 February 2014)

Fun Times said:



			When they have 2000 tonnes up thir chuff?! Sorry, but this just made me laugh the most out of all the replies. It just sounds so wrong in every way that I almost feel sorry for the train! 

Click to expand...



Actually, I do have one that I don't think I've seen on here, although I would be very surprised if it hasn't been mentioned already...
Coblet. 
Just makes me go grrrr for some reason.


----------



## Capriole (12 February 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			Coblet. 
Just makes me go grrrr for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

And adding the word pants to things...ie Coblet-pants, foalie-pants etc. Whats that all about?


----------



## Moomin1 (12 February 2014)

MileAMinute said:



			Or maybe they weren't aware of how many was in their class? I know I did that at my last comp as a few had withdrawn.
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about people who are aware of how many were in the class.


----------



## dominobrown (12 February 2014)

Some funny ones!

someone at work likes to use the phrase "Needs pulled together" especially when watching me ride/ work the 3 year olds. Makes me cringe but unfortunately they always get their way


----------



## flirtygerty (12 February 2014)

Cowpony said:



			My horse really needs to do more. It`s a horse. It doesn't care if it's in a field all day eating its head off.
		
Click to expand...

In my experience my four at least like doing something and have been known to try and sneak out of the field gate, recently my rider managed to let the three that weren't being ridden, out onto a road (luckily quiet) and the one wearing a headcollar and lead rope also pulled away from her and followed his friends, it took my rider an hour to get them back in the field, she said my 'quirky' lad charged through the electric fencing (has been known to) and the others followed. My 20yr old mare also visibly perks up when she is tacked up


----------



## el_Snowflakes (12 February 2014)

alliersv1 said:





Actually, I do have one that I don't think I've seen on here, although I would be very surprised if it hasn't been mentioned already...
Coblet. 
Just makes me go grrrr for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

Argh I hate that too.....god knows who ever thought that up!


----------



## flirtygerty (12 February 2014)

I also use the phrase poo picking as opposed to ***** shoveling, as I normally have young children helping with the job


----------



## Pigeon (12 February 2014)

I don't like poo picking either, but I think I'm objecting to the activity rather than the word.... Euuurggh.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (12 February 2014)

LeneHorse said:



			I reserve the right to be a miserable old hacker 

Click to expand...

LMAO!


----------



## Lolita (13 February 2014)

Pops a jump
Dope on a rope
First to see will buy
Jumps like a stag
Manners to burn
Leg in each corner
Not a novice ride without explaining why their not a novice ride.


----------



## Achinghips (13 February 2014)

Has been stood in field due to lack of time
Not enough time to do him justice

Translates: I bought too many and wasn't prepared to put in the work

Jumps for fun

Translates: I'm sure it went over a jump once with a previous owner

Not novice ride

Translates: bucks


----------



## alainax (13 February 2014)

Now these are completely just they way I read things ( I guess its a punctuation thing!) But I do hate reading - 

Cob x Gelding

Arab x Mare

etc 

Cob Crossed with a gelding, eh? What type of mare was your arab crossed with??? 

So say - Cob X, 7 year old, gelding - is just must more pleasing


----------



## Arizahn (13 February 2014)

Selling as overstocked or selling as need the stable for new horse...

Or the incredibly old, ill and utterly worn out riding school horse/pony that is now being sold on for buttons to whoever will take it instead of retired or PTS. Generally described as "much loved"...


----------



## mytwofriends (13 February 2014)

I'm another who detests "stunning". Actually makes me cringe and if I was in the market for another horse, I'd actively avoid an ad containing that word. 

Maybe a little extreme, but that's how much it grinds my gears!


----------



## Meems (13 February 2014)

mytwofriends said:



			I'm another who detests "stunning". Actually makes me cringe and if I was in the market for another horse, I'd actively avoid an ad containing that word. 

Maybe a little extreme, but that's how much it grinds my gears!
		
Click to expand...

Well one person's definition of stunning may be poles apart from another person's.  

I quite agree, I'm quite capable of making up my own mind up when I see the horse as to whether it was 'stunning' or not!


----------



## twiggy2 (13 February 2014)

'horse of a lifetime' when the horse is being sold!!!


----------



## abracadabra (13 February 2014)

Just because it's your horse of a lifetime doesn't mean you might not be forced to sell it.  Still your horse of a lifetime.


----------



## YorksG (13 February 2014)

I loathe, hate and despise the word machine when applied to a horse, as  in xc/jumping/dressage machine  It is not a machine, it is an animal.


----------



## Cortez (13 February 2014)

"Stunning", especially when accompanied by a photograph of some dear thing that only its mother could love.


----------



## khalswitz (13 February 2014)

Cortez said:



			"Stunning", especially when accompanied by a photograph of some dear thing that only its mother could love.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's sweet. Especially as it obviously has to have a good personality then, right?


----------



## TheSylv007 (13 February 2014)

monkeybum13 said:



			But the question is often the line you have to take, the stride pattern you have to adjust, not the jumps themselves.
		
Click to expand...

But it still results in a jump!  Ok, you could use the word obstacle which isn't quite so annoying but they still all result in either a jump over, up or down something


----------



## khalswitz (13 February 2014)

TheSylv007 said:



			But it still results in a jump!  Ok, you could use the word obstacle which isn't quite so annoying but they still all result in either a jump over, up or down something
		
Click to expand...

My XC questions go along the lines of "Will you jump it?" and him going "Oooh er, rather not mum."


----------



## shadowboy (13 February 2014)

I hate "moves for fun" surely most horses move to eat, drink, have a roll etc etc


----------



## fburton (13 February 2014)

shadowboy said:



			I hate "moves for fun" surely most horses move to eat, drink, have a roll etc etc
		
Click to expand...

If I didn't know any better (which I don't), I would read "moves for fun" as an odd way of saying the horse likes playing around in the field, and my reaction would be "Er, okay... so what's strange about that?".

What _is_ it supposed to mean??


----------



## Cowpony (13 February 2014)

Not a phrase as such, but it really bugs me when people use their horse's name as the title in adverts, especially in the little thumbnails that appear on the H&H home page.  If it's a fantastically well-known horse then fair enough, but if it isn't surely there are more important things to put in your heading that will help people choose what to click through to!


----------



## alainax (13 February 2014)

mytwofriends said:



			I'm another who detests "stunning". Actually makes me cringe and if I was in the market for another horse, I'd actively avoid an ad containing that word. 

Maybe a little extreme, but that's how much it grinds my gears!
		
Click to expand...




Cortez said:



			"Stunning", especially when accompanied by a photograph of some dear thing that only its mother could love.
		
Click to expand...

It could be stunning! you are stunned when you see it doesn't necessarily mean it is beautiful  

Just like  -  a real head turner - and stunning could go either way


----------



## Doormouse (13 February 2014)

Hunting sound. What is that supposed to mean?

From one livery - 'she took a jump and the horse throw her'. Where did she take the jump, out to lunch maybe? I then had visions of a horse picking up its rider and throwing her across the school!


----------



## monkeybum13 (13 February 2014)

fburton said:



			If I didn't know any better (which I don't), I would read "moves for fun" as an odd way of saying the horse likes playing around in the field, and my reaction would be "Er, okay... so what's strange about that?".

What _is_ it supposed to mean??
		
Click to expand...

I think its supposed to mean the horse has such a nice/big/expressive movement it moves in a desirable way without any effort


----------



## Chirmapops (13 February 2014)

I have no problem with "Not a novice ride". I've ridden a lot of horses that are very sharp from the leg - not a problem for me, that's how I like 'em, but certainly would be an issue for an inexperienced rider who would think they were about to be tanked off with. I think this is a sensible way of saying "no joyriders".


----------



## atlantis (13 February 2014)

"It"

Everything else I can handle. But I hate it when anyone calls a horse "it"!! 

Gggrrrrr!!


----------



## fburton (13 February 2014)

monkeybum13 said:



			I think its supposed to mean the horse has such a nice/big/expressive movement it moves in a desirable way without any effort 

Click to expand...

In that case, "moves for fun" gets _right_ up my nose.


----------



## diamonddogs (14 May 2014)

Had to bump this one that I found when searching for something completely unconnected!

I have a problem with "poo picking" simply because I hate the word "poo" with a passion. File it along with panties, tummy and pinnies.

"Must sell" gets me every time, as well as the very popular "First to see will buy".

And a phrase I hear a lot: "Is he on the bit?" Don't you know?? Can't you feel it??!


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (14 May 2014)

The phrase that gets up my nose at the moment from the yard - "dont ask me, its nothing to do with me" - when they are the blinkin person that started the **** stirring ... grrrrrr


----------



## Cortez (14 May 2014)

Anything with an american origin: bronc, spook, longe, buckskin, lope, being a horse's "mum", etc., etc.


----------



## amandap (14 May 2014)

Jazzy B said:



			"I'm not an expert, but......."
		
Click to expand...

I have to put my hand up to that one, usually when the thread title inludes the word experts and I wish to reply! 

"Not lame just stiff" gets me too.

I used to hate the term laminitic but find myself using it all the time these days! Must have got desensitized to it!

What do you poo picking haters call it?


----------



## Capriole (14 May 2014)

Cortez said:



			Anything with an american origin: bronc, spook, longe, buckskin, lope, being a horse's "mum", etc., etc.
		
Click to expand...

Ach, the mum thing gets me to. Yes, yes, I know it's harmless but still...ach.
Also user names or sigs etc. that are things like 'Such a Pony's' Slave. Quite uncomfortable with that for some reason. You're not a slave, no.


----------



## Capriole (14 May 2014)

amandap said:



			I have to put my hand up to that one, usually when the thread title inludes the word experts and I wish to reply! 

Click to expand...

I sometimes see the threads calling for Experts in such-and-such, and I tend not to answer them. I might look at them and think I can add something, then think...but am I an EXPERT? I guess I'm not an EXPERT, no. Better leave it :lol:


----------



## vieshot (14 May 2014)

'suitable as a breaking saddle' makes me cringe.


----------



## autumn7 (14 May 2014)

He/she's just being 'cheeky'....really can't say why I find this irritating - but I do.


----------



## thewonderhorse (14 May 2014)

Foalie or Ponio. Its a foal or a pony thank you.


----------



## jinglejoys (14 May 2014)

"Breaking" horses


----------



## marmalade76 (14 May 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			'jumps for fun'
'knows its job'
'miles of scope'- when its about a 1mm off a 85cm fence. 

pet peeve........'100% in all ways!' utter bull poo! there is no such horse.
		
Click to expand...

Really? You've never had a horse that was 100% easy to do in all ways - box, shoe, clip, catch, etc? I have, and more than one. 

Another who's had not novice rides that were never naughty or unsafe. I think the term is sometimes used by sellers to discourage folks who might not know what they're doing rather than because their horse is naughty or difficult in some way.


----------



## dunkley (14 May 2014)

5* Forever Home only - you are SELLING it! Do you want to be the pot or the kettle?

My baby/little boy/girl - it's a HORSE!


----------



## fatpiggy (14 May 2014)

treacle_beastie said:



			I know my pelvis is out of alignment..you can see one hip is a good inch or so higher than the otger side and if I go to physio they badically do that ramming shoulder into buttock type movement and I walk away level...it takes a few sessions for my muscles tendons and ligamenrs to maintain the new and correct position but it always becomes wonky over time. I really should get it realigned as it gives me sciatica and makes my ankle hurt as it affects my fait.This is what I understand it means but I dont understand how so many horses pelvises end up like this. Mine was because I sledged into a watertrough!
		
Click to expand...

I have to stand with the yellow pages for Devon and Cornwall under my right foot for my pelvis to be level - I was born like that. Most people are quite asymmetrical if you look closely.  I see no reason why animals shouldn't be the same.


----------



## amandap (14 May 2014)

Capriole said:



			I sometimes see the threads calling for Experts in such-and-such, and I tend not to answer them. I might look at them and think I can add something, then think...but am I an EXPERT? I guess I'm not an EXPERT, no. Better leave it :lol:
		
Click to expand...

You've got more self control than me.  Have to remind myself I am no expert!

Oh he/she is "taking the mick" gets me.


----------



## Miller1979 (14 May 2014)

Non horsey people saying "but don't you just sit there? It's the horse doing all the work" I'd love to bring them over to the yard and pop them up on my lad and say away with you and do that dressage test!


----------



## Blythe Spirit (14 May 2014)

nikicb said:



			And then when people say, oh but your horse is so easy.  Yes because I train them properly and that's why they are well schooled and do what I ask them to.  :/
		
Click to expand...

related to this is my bug bear  "oh he really looks after you" which was often said of my than quite sharp Lipizzaner - why they think he is looking after me when in fact I am telling him what to do is beyond me? Perhaps I look wobbly - though I hope not. I always think its a veiled insult about my riding masquerading as a compliment about my horse.


----------



## EmmaB (14 May 2014)

I HATE when people say 'get rid' whether it's about a horse or anything else. I used to have a friend who said it all the time and it drove me insane. 

It's not the actual getting rid of whatever it is that's annoying, just the stupid phrase.


----------



## pennyturner (14 May 2014)

Sologirl said:



			"Ploddy novice ride" when describing a 3 year old!!
		
Click to expand...

Lol.  I've got a 3yo who could have been described as ploddy on his first time backed!
I'm hoping he'll get less steady when he's grown into himself a bit.


----------



## Capriole (14 May 2014)

amandap said:



			You've got more self control than me.  Have to remind myself I am no expert!
		
Click to expand...

I'm never quite sure what constitutes an expert, and being modest i'm generally quite sure it's probably not me   Don't want people pointing and laughing going haha Capriole thinks she's an expert!!  
Yes, I do overthink things. It's true.


----------



## Blythe Spirit (14 May 2014)

Cortez said:



			Anything with an american origin: bronc, spook, longe, buckskin, lope, being a horse's "mum", etc., etc.
		
Click to expand...

Oh add that last one for me too! My husband refers to me as my horses 'mum' or even worse 'mummy' - Yeugh no way (though probably not worth filing for divorce over I wish he would notice the cringing and the snarky comments he gets) I am my horses trainer, rider, care giver and perhaps I'd go so far as friend - but Not its mum, mummy or even auntie !


----------



## PolarSkye (14 May 2014)

Cortez said:



			Anything with an american origin: bronc, spook, longe, buckskin, lope, being a horse's "mum", etc., etc.
		
Click to expand...

But what if the person using the words IS American?  Or has spent rather a lot of time in that particular country?  Or do you just object to Americans in general?

P


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 May 2014)

Recently I have found the following phrases somewhat annoying:
On the forehand
Needs to take more weight behind
Halt not square
Acceptance of the bit
Above bit
Behind bit
Loss of balance
The list is endless...........


----------



## *hic* (14 May 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Recently I have found the following phrases somewhat annoying:
On the forehand
Needs to take more weight behind
Halt not square
Acceptance of the bit
Above bit
Behind bit
Loss of balance
The list is endless...........
		
Click to expand...

*snigger*


----------



## Sleipnir (14 May 2014)

"He needs a Come To Jesus moment".

Ugh. Downright passive aggressive and somehow just sounds wrong.


----------



## fburton (14 May 2014)

Sleipnir said:



			"He needs a Come To Jesus moment".

Ugh. Downright passive aggressive and somehow just sounds wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Oh gawd yes! I see it a lot on the US-based Chronicle of the Horse Forum (where it often abbreviated as CTJ) and it gives me the creeps. :frown3:


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 May 2014)

Alyth said:



			Horse breeders who refer to a stallion PRODUCING offspring when a mare produces and a stallion sires.....and alongside this *describing 2 horses who are 'by the same sire'* as 'brothers', or '*half brothers'.*..they are only half brothers when they are 'out of' the same dam but 'by different sires' or 'full brothers' when both parents are the same....the reason being that stallions can sire many hundreds or thousands of foals where a mare should (barring embryo transfer!) only produce around 20 during the course of her life....I think the record is 23!
Being accurate in terminology means you are clear to your listeners!!
		
Click to expand...

Surely they are half siblings if they share one parent whether it be the stallion or the mare.


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 May 2014)

20 years young hate it why do people put it on an advert its so pathetic.


----------



## PolarSkye (14 May 2014)

FfionWinnie said:



			Surely they are half siblings if they share one parent whether it be the stallion or the mare.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you . . . surely, if either dam or sire are shared then they are half siblings?  If not, can someone explain how that works?

P


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 May 2014)

Cortez said:



			"Stunning", especially when accompanied by a photograph of some dear thing that only its mother could love.
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh but it is very true


----------



## WindyStacks (14 May 2014)

"No timewasters" - always makes me think that unless I open an envelope of money (full asking price natch) within 2 minutes of closing the car door they'll be slating me all over the county as a timewaster.

I've also been told I'm "so lucky, she's so easy-going". Turned out when I was pregnant those who stepped in didn't find her so easy - to the point she was "impossible and unrideable"...


----------



## Ladyinred (14 May 2014)

'You need to be the alpha mare' and 'You must demand respect from your horse'

An oldie I haven't heard for many years, hes a riding school plug, means dead to the leg and ploddy.

'Tickle him up with the whip'.. have you felt a whip? It sure as heck doesnt 'tickle'

'Hes submitting now, he's licking and chewing'  Go read a decent book on behaviour, licking and chewing is a sign of fear not submission to some silly person chasing it round and round for hours.... in the wild it is a few short moments from a horse being exhausted and giving up to its predator.


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 May 2014)

I always wonder when folk use photos of a horse clearing a jump like a stag/giving it three feet more than it needed. Right ok, so does it always over jump like that because to me I'd be thinking no thanks.  Those pics are nice to have of your horse but not as an advert photo it just looks like the horse is an idiot that's going to put you in orbit over a 1ft fence.


----------



## chestnut cob (14 May 2014)

Sleipnir said:



			"He needs a Come To Jesus moment".

Ugh. Downright passive aggressive and somehow just sounds wrong.
		
Click to expand...

What on earth does that mean?!


----------



## Sleipnir (14 May 2014)

What on earth does that mean?!
		
Click to expand...

As far as I understand, it means getting after a horse in a very dominant manner if the horse has refused to submit to a request. Sometimes it is explained that in these moments the horse has to believe that he is about to die, and only then the establishment of the handlers' dominance can be valued as successful.


----------



## fburton (14 May 2014)

"COME-TO-JESUS MOMENT (figurative/nonreligious sense): An epiphany in which one realizes the truth of a matter &#8211; a sudden, intuitive perception of or insight into the reality or essential meaning of something; an aha moment; coming clean and admitting failures; moment of realization; moment of decision; moment of truth; turning point; critical moment; moment of reassessment of priorities; moment of realization that one must get back to core values; life-changing moment"

pretty much sums up the _meaning_. The implication, rarely stated explicitly, is some kind of "wrath of God" intervention - which in the case of a horse entails... well, I leave it to your imagination. John Lyons' "three second rule" in which one has 3 seconds to make a horse _think_ it is going to die would come into that category.


----------



## amandap (14 May 2014)

I assumed "a come to Jesus" moment meant fear for it's life. Same as beat the s**t out of it etc.


----------



## Ladyinred (14 May 2014)

amandap said:



			I assumed "a come to Jesus" moment meant fear for it's life. Same as beat the s**t out of it etc.
		
Click to expand...


That sounds like an accurate description. How can people bear to treat an animal like that And what do they achieve long term except fear?


----------



## DiNozzo (14 May 2014)

fburton said:



			Oh gawd yes! I see it a lot on the US-based Chronicle of the Horse Forum (where it often abbreviated as CTJ) and it gives me the creeps. :frown3:
		
Click to expand...

Huh? what does this mean?
Never mind, thanks!


----------



## fburton (14 May 2014)

amandap said:



			I assumed "a come to Jesus" moment meant fear for it's life.
		
Click to expand...

In practice, yes - although the definition of the phrase (which is also used in all manner of non-horsey contexts) would seem to apply only to what the horse is thinking, not what is being done to it. (Hence the "passive aggressive" suggestion?)


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 May 2014)

Come to Jesus Moment is like a Lightbulb moment.

My pet hate is Badders. Makes me cringe, its prep-school dormitory speak. Leave it there, we're grown ups.


----------



## amandap (14 May 2014)

Ah ok, got it. 
Going to Jesus means death involved somewhere to me, I think the other meanings are rationalizations!


----------



## RutlandH2O (14 May 2014)

When we used to clean the fields with a paddock vacuum, we just referred to the mucker sucker, or that we were going to muck suck the fields.

EmmaB: I loathe the use of the words 'get rid of'. A horse, or dog or cat, is re-homed, sold, or placed. One gets rid of garbage, not a living, breathing, sentient being.


----------



## amandap (14 May 2014)

He he! Love "muck sucker" wish I could do it!


----------



## smja (14 May 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			'Tickle him up with the whip'.. have you felt a whip? It sure as heck doesnt 'tickle'
		
Click to expand...

I agree if you're meaning this phrase as a euphemism for give it a smack, but you can also use a whip to 'tickle' a horse - an irritating movement on the flank to generate more hindleg activity, no actual hitting motion required 

I don't like 'longe' either, no idea why. 'Bronc' when your horse has tripped/lifted heels slightly, or 'bolt' when it goes slightly faster than you want it to/is just running off with you, also annoy me!


----------



## fburton (14 May 2014)

amandap said:



			Ah ok, got it. 
Going to Jesus means death involved somewhere to me, I think the other meanings are rationalizations!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, those insufferable little children came to Jesus on his bidding - but as far as I am aware they didn't die. (At least, not at his hands!) Argh, now I am confusing myself.


----------



## little_critter (14 May 2014)

justabob said:



			Knobber pony/horse
Ponio
Foalie
The use of the word *pony* when it is clearly over 17.2
Bronc
		
Click to expand...

See I do actually own a pony, however I do worry that when I call her a pony on forums people will assume I'm being cutesy-wootsy.


----------



## fburton (14 May 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			My pet hate is Badders. Makes me cringe, its prep-school dormitory speak. Leave it there, we're grown ups.
		
Click to expand...

In 1982 I bought The Official Sloane Ranger Diary - it is absolutely _full_ of this stuff. Ok, yah.


----------



## little_critter (14 May 2014)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Actually I've had several 'bombproof' horses who haven't turned a hair with fireworks going off all around them, so I think I could use the word quite accurately.  My pet hate is 'on the bit' when what the rider means  is I've got a very firm hold of my horse's mouth and its nose is tucked in but I've completely forgotten to use my legs so its back end is in the next county.
		
Click to expand...

Agree - I had a lesson on mine with a phesent shoot in the next field. There was one particularly close shot (you could hear the lead shot hitting the barn roof) and my girl didn't even react....my instructor jumped out of her skin!


----------



## amandap (14 May 2014)

fburton said:



			Hmm, those insufferable little children came to Jesus on his bidding - but as far as I am aware they didn't die. (At least, not at his hands!) Argh, now I am confusing myself. 

Click to expand...

 I realize it  means 'see the light' (others want you to see) but that wasn't my first understanding of the phrase.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (14 May 2014)

Fun Times said:



			"How many were in the class" when asked in response to you saying that you have been placed. Roughly translates to "my god, I always thought you were utterly hopeless so presumably you were the only competitor and had I bothered going you would have been one place lower."
		
Click to expand...

^
This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keeperscottage (14 May 2014)

Diamond Dog - like you, I hate the word "poo" - can hardly bring myself to type it!!!! I always say that I "pick up droppings". Saying that, I must get off the Forum as I have to go and pick up droppings this afternoon - keep delaying the inevitable!


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

fburton said:



			If I didn't know any better (which I don't), I would read "moves for fun" as an odd way of saying the horse likes playing around in the field, and my reaction would be "Er, okay... so what's strange about that?".

What _is_ it supposed to mean??
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it's a take on 'jumps for fun' which is a pretty common and well understood phrase. 

It means a horse that takes joy in its own athleticism and ease of movement. You know it when you see it.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			But what if the person using the words IS American?  Or has spent rather a lot of time in that particular country?  Or do you just object to Americans in general?

P
		
Click to expand...


 Prob does and all the American cars - Mac Donalds burger king Asda  as those are American origin
 And what about those who ride western? the only way to describe the movements is jog - lope.

 I cannot see how a word describing a western movement can get annoy someone.  
My horse Broncs its the only way I would use the word describing his action.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (14 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			But what if the person using the words IS American?  Or has spent rather a lot of time in that particular country?  Or do you just object to Americans in general?

P
		
Click to expand...

Or what if we don't have a correct English equivalent. Gets up my nose when people give long names to their horses colour which are wrong or call their horses dun when they are buckskin ;P


----------



## amandap (14 May 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			Diamond Dog - like you, I hate the word "poo" - can hardly bring myself to type it!!!! I always say that I "pick up droppings". Saying that, I must get off the Forum as I have to go and pick up droppings this afternoon - keep delaying the inevitable!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I think I may have dropped into using laminitic to save me typing prone to laminitis especially as I now have to use the on-screen keyboard for half the characters!


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Come to Jesus Moment is like a Lightbulb moment.
		
Click to expand...

It's a reference to Fundamentalist preaching/religious practice. If you've ever seen an American tv preacher, you have some sense of what they mean.

I'm not surprised it doesn't translate. I'm always a bit entertained by 'Americanisms' here as they are often quite out of context.


Mine is not a phrase, but it's around the word 'fazed'. If someone uses 'phased' it's not a spelling mistake, it's a fundamental misunderstanding. It also makes me think of Galaxy Quest.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			Prob does and all the American cars - Mac Donalds burger king Asda  as those are American origin
 And what about those who ride western? the only way to describe the movements is jog - lope.

 I cannot see how a word describing a western movement can get annoy someone.  
My horse Broncs its the only way I would use the word describing his action.
		
Click to expand...

'Jog' and 'lope' are specific gaits, too, not synonyms for trot and canter. It's actually more accurate if used correctly.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I'm with you . . . surely, if either dam or sire are shared then they are half siblings?  If not, can someone explain how that works?

P
		
Click to expand...

It's just the way it works and always has in horses. Siblings share a dam. If you want to be pedantic, you could argue the mare brings more to the equation anyway so siblings are more likely to share commonalities than horses by the same sire.


----------



## fburton (14 May 2014)

amandap said:



			I realize it  means 'see the light' (others want you to see) but that wasn't my first understanding of the phrase.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, got it now!


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

Cortez said:



			Anything with an american origin: bronc, spook, longe, buckskin, lope, being a horse's "mum", etc., etc.
		
Click to expand...

I can guarantee any phrase with 'mum' in it isn't American. 

'Longe' isn't either. They almost always say 'lunge'. It used to be you only saw 'longe' in English books, now you see it almost exclusively from people (myself included) who had their early training from old continental teachers and books.

Why is that different than an American using 'color'? It may irritate but it's not incorrect.

What do you use for 'spook' then? 

As to 'lope' and 'buckskin' I can see why they bother you used out of context, partly because they would then be inaccurate.


----------



## Cowpony (14 May 2014)

What do you use for 'spook' then? 

In the old days we used to say "shy".


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

Cowpony said:



			What do you use for 'spook' then? 

In the old days we used to say "shy".
		
Click to expand...

See, those two words mean something different to me. Which shows you how subjective the whole thing is!


----------



## puppystitch (14 May 2014)

justabob said:



			Knobber pony/horse
Ponio
Foalie
The use of the word *pony* when it is clearly over 17.2
Bronc
		
Click to expand...

I call pretty much everything 'pony' - sorry!


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 May 2014)

Cowpony said:



			What do you use for 'spook' then? 

In the old days we used to say "shy".
		
Click to expand...

You're right, I'd forgotten that. I don't often hear the word shy anymore.


----------



## khalswitz (14 May 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			You're right, I'd forgotten that. I don't often hear the word shy anymore.
		
Click to expand...

To me, shying is different - my lad will shy at genuinely scary things out hacking, but he's not spooky. Shying is the looking, maybe a half step sideways, you know something is there but doesn't do anything horrible. My lad has shied at a golfer swinging a club, a dog suddenly appearing out a gate barking etx.

Spooking is when they jump out of their skin, cat leap sideways or spin as a reaction to something that might not even be 'scary'. Spooky horses are a pain - shying is something most horses do in a genuinely scary situation.


----------



## Cowpony (14 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			See, those two words mean something different to me. Which shows you how subjective the whole thing is!
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting. What's the difference? Just interested because I had a long break from riding and when I came back to it nobody used shy any more, so I assumed spook was just the new word for the same thing.


----------



## amandap (14 May 2014)

Yes, I'd forgotton about horses shying! Blast from the past there.

Fburton, I suppose the suffer the little children... also implies comfort.
A "come to Jesus moment" is another of those phrases/words that is full of all sorts of meanings. I dislike it still!


----------



## Cowpony (14 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			To me, shying is different - my lad will shy at genuinely scary things out hacking, but he's not spooky. Shying is the looking, maybe a half step sideways, you know something is there but doesn't do anything horrible. My lad has shied at a golfer swinging a club, a dog suddenly appearing out a gate barking etx.

Spooking is when they jump out of their skin, cat leap sideways or spin as a reaction to something that might not even be 'scary'. Spooky horses are a pain - shying is something most horses do in a genuinely scary situation.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, my mare does a mixture of these. I would call her spooky because she will look at lots of non-scary things and take a couple of joggy steps sideways, or just fall through her shoulder away from it, but she never does anything bad like spinning etc.


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			To me, shying is different - my lad will shy at genuinely scary things out hacking, but he's not spooky. Shying is the looking, maybe a half step sideways, you know something is there but doesn't do anything horrible. My lad has shied at a golfer swinging a club, a dog suddenly appearing out a gate barking etx.

Spooking is when they jump out of their skin, cat leap sideways or spin as a reaction to something that might not even be 'scary'. Spooky horses are a pain - shying is something most horses do in a genuinely scary situation.
		
Click to expand...

Ah but you see back in the dark ages our horses were far to well trained to spook, a very small shy was all that was tolerated. This spooking stuff is a modern problem generally caused by too much food and too little work.

PS I still say shy and still dont consider it acceptable behaviour.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

Pongwiffy said:



			It's really funny what annoys some people and not others. I am sure all hobbies, professions and sports will have their own slang terms and I LOVE that the horsey world has so many weird and wonderful phrases.

"A leg at each corner" doesn't annoy me if it is used in context because the phrase tells me something about the horse in the same way "he has both fore-legs coming out of the same hole." means something.

I wouldn't get annoyed at someone describing my horse as herring gutted because it makes my horse sound like a fish that lost a fight with a knife. I would know the person meant and actually agree with them!

You have horses that brush, dish, plait or speedicut, some have a daisy cutting movement. You've got cribbing and weaving or windsucking, some horses have socks whilst others have stockings and parrot mouth or a ewe neck; they can shy, spooky, jib, bolt, nap or tie up and get thrush. You muck out, skip out and water your horse, you can even strap it or quarter it. 

All of it sounds bonkers when you think about the words 'literally' but they all means something and is usually a quicker way of saying something long winded.

Horsey phrases only annoy me if they are so vague they have no meaning or if they are used in the wrong context or an outright lie - but that is the fault of the user, not the phrases!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!

I find vernacular fascinating. It's 'secret handshake' stuff.  I'm amazed so many people feel personally offended by different phrases, particularly ones that are new them, especially since language is constantly evolving. I think it's fun!


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 May 2014)

Cowpony said:



			That's interesting. What's the difference? Just interested because I had a long break from riding and when I came back to it nobody used shy any more, so I assumed spook was just the new word for the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is. Spook is a relatively recent term in regard to horses with the same meaning. We used to say, he'll shy away from, or he shied, which meant the horse was frightened, distrustful of something and would suddenly start away from whatever the situation was.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Ah but you see back in the dark ages our horses were far to well trained to spook, a very small shy was all that was tolerated. This spooking stuff is a modern problem generally caused by too much food and too little work.

PS I still say shy and still dont consider it acceptable behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've certainly been told many times that horses in the UK were paragons of virtue until all this unwanted New World influence came to town.  (Although that would be somewhat contradicted by my beloved childhood Pony Books.)

I'm interested that 'spook' is a modern word here. Horses in my childhood certainly 'spooked' and I can guarantee they weren't overfed/underworked. In fact some of my old photos would give people on here conniptions.


----------



## Archangel (14 May 2014)

"Bombproof" when horse is 3 and just off the bog
"Potential this and that" when horse is 18.


----------



## pip6 (14 May 2014)

Personally I'm a**** shovellor. Hate ads for old horses who have given their lives in service then owners looking to dump them. Also annoyed by middle aged horses being described as having potential. If it was that good it would have got there already. It's not going to take the psg competition world by storm as an oap. Another vote for 'confirmation', 'bronc' and 'ponio'.


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			Yes, I've certainly been told many times that horses in the UK were paragons of virtue until all this unwanted New World influence came to town.  (Although that would be somewhat contradicted by my beloved childhood Pony Books.)

I'm interested that 'spook' is a modern word here. Horses in my childhood certainly 'spooked' and I can guarantee they weren't overfed/underworked. In fact some of my old photos would give people on here conniptions.

Click to expand...

Ah but was your childhood back in the early 60's?


----------



## puppystitch (14 May 2014)

Nessa4 said:



			It's not so much words or phrases that irritate me as the misuse or misspelling of them - confirmation for conformation, "nothing phases him" - the word is *fazes* (phases is something else entirely).  And it has taken years for me to get used to the idea that an arena cas be either a manege or a menage!!  But then I am old and pedantic.

Click to expand...

Thankyou, thankyou Nessa4! I have seen 'phases' so regularly that I started to think I had imagined 'fazes'.


----------



## Cowpony (14 May 2014)

I dislike "potential" even if it's used to describe a young horse. When used by those who really know their stuff it means something, but in the majority of horse adverts I'm afraid my cynical side rephrases it as "just trying to justify an extra £1,000 on the price".


----------



## amandap (14 May 2014)

Lol, conf*i*rmation always gets in on these types of thread.

I was a child of the 60s (and earlier) and don't remember the word spook used back then.


----------



## *-greypony-* (14 May 2014)

when your at the brink of no return falling off and people shout 'SIT UP!!' 

Are these people unaware of the fact you've been spending all this time trying to sit up :S


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

Cowpony said:



			That's interesting. What's the difference? Just interested because I had a long break from riding and when I came back to it nobody used shy any more, so I assumed spook was just the new word for the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

You can't take my word for it because I'm foreign. (Although I also had 'more British than the British' instruction as a child so probably more old school than many of my peers here.) But since you asked. . .

A 'shy' for me is a singular reaction where a horse moves away from an object or situation. It doesn't necessarily describe or denote anything about the horse or the circumstances, other than that one action. It can be a noun or a verb but not usually an adjective or an adverb.

A 'spook' for me is more complex. It can mean everything from a horse having a hard look to one heading for the hills, depending on context. Horses can be 'spooky' both by nature and because of tension or other outside Influence. Also, a situation/jump/area can be 'spooky' which means it has elements that are likely to create tension in the majority of horses and can be the undoing of a horse that's naturally spooky.


----------



## fburton (14 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			Spooking is when they jump out of their skin, cat leap sideways or spin as a reaction to something that might not even be 'scary'. Spooky horses are a pain - shying is something most horses do in a genuinely scary situation.
		
Click to expand...

Would it be true to say that a leap or spin away from something that can happen in both a spook and a shy? If it _is_ true, then what _other_ behaviour do you see which lets you tell one from the other? I guess it boils down to being able to tell what is 'genuinely scary' for a horse and what 'isn't scary but still provokes a reaction that resembles being scared'.

ETA: Ah, crossed posts with TarrSteps.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Ah but was your childhood back in the early 60's?
		
Click to expand...

No, 70's but also influenced, at least in my English riding, by many people who were trained here in the 50s and 60s and in a part of the world where time lagged a bit.  My initial riding was western though, and even the most die hard BHS types must have been somewhat influenced by the other local culture, however unwillingly.


----------



## puppystitch (14 May 2014)

atlantis said:



			"It"

Everything else I can handle. But I hate it when anyone calls a horse "it"!! 

Gggrrrrr!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh agreed! I remember the first time I heard someone call a horse 'it', decided straight away I didn't like that woman (and I was right, she was awful!).


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			No, 70's
		
Click to expand...

That explains it. The rot had well and truly set in by the 70's!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (14 May 2014)

puppystitch said:



			Oh agreed! I remember the first time I heard someone call a horse 'it', decided straight away I didn't like that woman (and I was right, she was awful!).
		
Click to expand...

I accidentally called my nephew it the other day oooohh the backlash


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 May 2014)

I'm a 60's child and don't recall spook being used until recent times. Perhaps we should consult the ultimate authority. Ruby Ferguson.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			That explains it. The rot had well and truly set in by the 70's!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I was taught by someone in the 80s who made us ride in shirts and ties, weigh all feed every meal, measure banks with a ruler, take all tack apart to clean after every ride, 'quarter' the horses properly (folding the rugs up not taking them off), square the manure pile daily, take regular longe D) and sans stirrups lessons, 'set' manes and tails. . .so she was definitely holding out against the rot! 

Then again, I was also taught by Germans working from cavalry texts and a western trainer who rode in bikini tops, shod her own horses and used the lesson horses to skid logs the winter! Diverse influences!


----------



## RutlandH2O (14 May 2014)

I'm American, and have always used the word 'lunge.' I never saw it spelled longe until I moved to the UK.

I don't particularly care for the American Western turn of phrase in respect of horses, their tack, and their colo(u)rs. The US is vast, and what might be very familiar on the East Coast (where I was born), may seem quite foreign to someone in the Midwest or Southwest, and vice versa. I lived in Hawaii for almost 20 years before coming to the UK. There's a very defined paniolo (cowboy) culture in Hawaii, especially on the Big Island, where cattle ranches dot the slopes of Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa. Yet, at the base of the Ko'olau Mountains, not far from Honolulu, on O'ahu, there are traditional English riding schools and events. Going north on the eastern slopes of the Ko'olaus, there are cattle ranches, as well. It's a very mixed bag, with many different words to describe common equine related subjects...a microcosm of the continental mainland.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			'Jog' and 'lope' are specific gaits, too, not synonyms for trot and canter. It's actually more accurate if used correctly.
		
Click to expand...



 Thank you for pointing that out but I think I  have known that since 1979 or should do  after my BHS Training 

I also not only ride western but compete western too for the past 8 years and know all the gaits and perform them too.  As well as the Direct bend snake trail and indirect  bend snake trail and more.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			As to 'lope' and 'buckskin' I can see why they bother you used out of context, partly because they would then be inaccurate.
		
Click to expand...

Cortez doesn't like using 'buckskin' even when the horse is a bay + cream. We've had some lovely chats about it on the forum before.


----------



## Blurr (14 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			'Jog' and 'lope' are specific gaits, too, not synonyms for trot and canter. It's actually more accurate if used correctly.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting.  What order do the limbs move in?  I've always seen it has a particular pace/speed within a gait, or performance of a gait rather than a separate gait.  Rather like passage is a type of trot, it's still trot as the limbs move in diagonal pairs.


----------



## Cortez (14 May 2014)

Nope, I call all yellow things with black points dun. When I lived in the States I heard some being called "lineback duns", which was graceful, but I think buckskins should remain in the good ol' US of A (besides, it's nice to have something to argue with Faracat about).


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 May 2014)

Well, we could round them all up and ship them over!  We could even fill the ship with grullos for the return journey.


----------



## fburton (14 May 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			Diamond Dog - like you, I hate the word "poo" - can hardly bring myself to type it!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's awful, isn't it? :frown3: Poo gets right up my nose.


----------



## Cortez (14 May 2014)

Faracat said:



			Well, we could round them all up and ship them over!  We could even fill the ship with grullos for the return journey.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's true - they have some lovely "primitive" colours over there that were becoming quite rare over here (until the Spanish horse breeders saw an opportunity and started emphasising them again). I suppose it's just a sign of becoming an old grump (becoming? I hear you say.......), but I like the old traditional names for things.


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (14 May 2014)

'Stunning' - yes, the last rider is still unconscious...

Not a novice ride. <--- very important full stop. Tell me why! The definition of 'novice' varies so much, in some company I would consider myself a complete novice, but compared to some other people I'm fairly experienced.

He/She doesn't like [activity] - ok, horse doesn't like polos, or doesn't like it's ears being touched, but when you come last it's probably your fault, not that the horse doesn't like dressage, and showing, and jumping, and hacking in front on the way out but behind on the way back except over water and bridges with an angle greater than 15 degrees from the horizontal, and passing cows but only orange ones... Get a grip!

Yes, those plaits are very good... for _you_ - thanks Mum, that took me ages.

And finally, the one I've only heard from non-horsey people and absolute novices, but which sets my teeth on edge every single time:
"Horse-riding"
Eurgh!


----------



## Cortez (14 May 2014)

Horseback riding is worse...........


----------



## Cowpony (14 May 2014)

Cortez said:



			Horseback riding is worse...........
		
Click to expand...

Ooh yes, agree with this one. I hate it when people ask what my hobby is and when I say I ride they say "Horses?"  Of course horses! When have you heard a cyclist saying they ride????


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (14 May 2014)

Cortez said:



			Horseback riding is worse...........
		
Click to expand...

That is terrible. I hadn't even thought of that! Mind you, descriptors like that might be important. Sometimes I practice 'horse-neck riding', or 'hanging-off-the-side-of-the-horse-riding' ... usually while someone yells "sit up!", followed by "you got a little bit unseated there!" You don't say!

I also forgot, adverts which say "would do [activity]". Well, why hasn't it? I'm sure my share horse 'would do' a novice dressage test, but she would be accompanied by mocking laughter the whole way round and we would never be able to show our faces in public again. 'Would do' means nothing!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 May 2014)

Cortez said:



			Nope, I call all yellow things with black points dun. When I lived in the States I heard some being called "lineback duns", which was graceful, but I think buckskins should remain in the good ol' US of A (besides, it's nice to have something to argue with Faracat about).
		
Click to expand...


That is all well and good but it has  already has been established on another thread that buckskins and duns are separate colours and genes.

 So that would be the same for Overos and  Pintos and all the other USA terms.  What  a strange statement to make, so that must apply to cars then mustang - corvettes etc etc.  That is their name that is what they are called regardless of the country.

 Sorry not a strong argument when it applies only to the things you say should change, if my ponies DNA comes back she is a buckskin not a dun, then that is what I will put on her passport.  I will call like like it is not rename her colour to suit a minority


The UK are happy to use and keep buckskin and since your not in England its not really an issue   that we keep Buckskins and Duns separate.

Maybe the USA should rename all our breeds of ponies to suit them over there. I think then I ought to remove the horrid Irish name from a Draught horse.

So when I go ride I will ride my English Draught  and my English sports horse, as I don't want anything with the Irish name associated with them.


----------



## Rollin (14 May 2014)

RutlandH2O said:



			I'm American, and have always used the word 'lunge.' I never saw it spelled longe until I moved to the UK.

I don't particularly care for the American Western turn of phrase in respect of horses, their tack, and their colo(u)rs. The US is vast, and what might be very familiar on the East Coast (where I was born), may seem quite foreign to someone in the Midwest or Southwest, and vice versa. I lived in Hawaii for almost 20 years before coming to the UK. There's a very defined paniolo (cowboy) culture in Hawaii, especially on the Big Island, where cattle ranches dot the slopes of Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa. Yet, at the base of the Ko'olau Mountains, not far from Honolulu, on O'ahu, there are traditional English riding schools and events. Going north on the eastern slopes of the Ko'olaus, there are cattle ranches, as well. It's a very mixed bag, with many different words to describe common equine related subjects...a microcosm of the continental mainland.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Lucky you.  After a recovering from a major health scare, my o/h and I spent 3 weeks in Hawaii, including riding.  It was a wonderful holiday.

At one time there were 50,000 feral horses on the Big Island - I think the climate is horse heaven.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			Thank you for pointing that out but I think I  have known that since 1979 or should do  after my BHS Training 

I also not only ride western but compete western too for the past 8 years and know all the gaits and perform them too.  As well as the Direct bend snake trail and indirect  bend snake trail and more.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry you took offence but how would I know that? The original comment was that the words were somehow 'irritating' but how is that possible? I assume you use them when you compete and teach western riding don't you? If not, do you use trot and canter?m


----------



## Capriole (14 May 2014)

It wasn't her that was objecting to jog and lope, she was agreeing it's a valid term


----------



## Clannad48 (14 May 2014)

Ponio and horsey - 'i despair of adults using this - |I used to correct my young daughter as a toddler every time she said horsey - I would say No it's a horse!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

Blurr said:



			That's interesting.  What order do the limbs move in?  I've always seen it has a particular pace/speed within a gait, or performance of a gait rather than a separate gait.  Rather like passage is a type of trot, it's still trot as the limbs move in diagonal pairs.
		
Click to expand...

The footfall sequence should be the same although they are often less concerned with the purity of the sequence. But they are different to ride and look at. Western horses do often have a 'trot' and even a 'long trot', performed rising or even standing. I genuinely thought that horses were taught to jog and lope by shutting down what i think of as the natural gaits of trot and canter until I worked with purpose bred QHs and saw the the foals moved. 

That said, I wouldn't call a passage a variation of trot, so I'm being likely being pedantic.   I just don't see why you would describe a horse with anything other than the vernacular of its discipline? FEI horses 'jog' for the vet because that's what it's called in context, even though they trot. Western Pleasure horses jog because that's what they do.


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

Capriole said:



			It wasn't her that was objecting to jog and lope, she was agreeing it's a valid term 

Click to expand...

And I was told off for agreeing that they were different gaits than trot and canter, so it was more correct to use them for western riding, which I'm not sure everyone who only rides English style would appreciate. Apparently this was offensive.


----------



## myponyvic (14 May 2014)

'Pull it's teeth out!'
'Get angry!'
'Kick every stride, NAG NAG NAG'
'Growl'
'Smack him with your whip! HARDER'
All phrases from my old riding school. Telling a 7 year old who is riding a pony in a Pelham probably isn't the wisest idea.


----------



## little_critter (14 May 2014)

See I don't mind poo picking ....however I do hate seeing people write pooh picking. 
Pooh is a tubby bear who lives in hundred acre wood and has a friend called piglet. He doesn't need scraping out of your field.


----------



## myponyvic (14 May 2014)

little_critter said:



			See I don't mind poo picking ....however I do hate seeing people write pooh picking. 
Pooh is a tubby bear who lives in hundred acre wood and has a friend called piglet. He doesn't need scraping out of your field.
		
Click to expand...

I really shouldn't have laughed as much as I did at that comment


----------



## Feival (14 May 2014)

At 'the' trot/canter makes me livid, 'I can gallop' makes me think Numpty Novice.


----------



## myponyvic (14 May 2014)

Not so much a phrase that annoys me, rather just something people do. When people think a horse is a palomino when in reality it's a flaxen chestnut. Or when they're like 'my horse is a dun' um no, that is a bay. Or when people say 'stick' for crop. No no dear, it's a crop. C R O P. I also hate the word 'pinto' for some reason. Just ew no thank you.


----------



## livetoride (14 May 2014)

myponyvic said:



			Or when people say 'stick' for crop. No no dear, it's a crop. C R O P.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I don't think it's as clear cut as that. In the UK traditionally the term crop is reserved for the hunting crop with a horn handle. When people refer to the stick, they usually mean the general purpose short whip with a leather keeper, which is more correctly called a jumping whip not a crop. Use of the term crop for the jumping whip is an Americanism.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			I'm sorry you took offence but how would I know that? The original comment was that the words were somehow 'irritating' but how is that possible? I assume you use them when you compete and teach western riding don't you? If not, do you use trot and canter?m
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry its in my profile, I forget most people don't read profiles........


When lunging  i use both English and western terms, I say T.R.O.T..... ON.  Then shift to Western and say J.o.g.g.i.n.g  and he switched to the western jog in front of me.  I use those when riding to, mine differentiate the different terms and respond with the correct gait .

 the JOGGING I use the lower tones in my voice,  its a much lower to the ground pace and feels different too more like a side to side movement, its hard to explain but very comfy.


----------



## myponyvic (14 May 2014)

livetoride said:



			Actually I don't think it's as clear cut as that. In the UK traditionally the term crop is reserved for the hunting crop with a horn handle. When people refer to the stick, they usually mean the general purpose short whip with a leather keeper, which is more correctly called a jumping whip not a crop. Use of the term crop for the jumping whip is an Americanism.
		
Click to expand...

I did mean like a hunting crop aha. I've seen a fair few people call it a stick. Thanks though, didn't know crop was a jumping whip in America  Always called a jumping crop a short whip, not a schooling/dressage whip.


----------



## Mari (14 May 2014)

I hate adverts which say 'rosette machine / jumping machine / dope on a rope'. In fact any words which denigrate the equine.


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 May 2014)

Any short whip is a crop and a long whip is a ..whip.


----------



## RutlandH2O (14 May 2014)

Rollin said:



			Oh Lucky you.  After a recovering from a major health scare, my o/h and I spent 3 weeks in Hawaii, including riding.  It was a wonderful holiday.

At one time there were 50,000 feral horses on the Big Island - I think the climate is horse heaven.
		
Click to expand...

There are actually quite a few thousand feral donkeys on the Big Island, as well, at least when I lived in Hawaii prior to 1994.

The Hawaiian climate is another example of the mainland in miniature. Except for the freezing temperatures typical of the continental US (and which are possible at altitude on Hawaii's volcanic mountains), Hawaii's climate varies depending on which part of the islands one inhabits. Generally, the north and east coasts of the islands are green and lush. Conversely, the west and south coasts tend to be arid and brown. Just as I would find it difficult to live in California with my horses because water is in short supply and hay must be provided 12 months of the year due to  a lack of grass, I would have the same problems living on the south or west coasts of the Hawaiian Islands with horses. Go to the north and one comes to towns like Kamuela where you could be forgiven for thinking you were somewhere in the UK. Not that far from Honolulu and Waikiki on O'ahu, take the coast road to the south near Hawaii Kai and there are prickly pear cacti growing along the roadside. The islands are a melting pot of cultures and climates on tiny dots of land in the Central Pacific ocean.


----------



## AengusOg (14 May 2014)

'I'd like to see you try that with MY horse'


----------



## Bojingles (14 May 2014)

Ménage!!! It makes me flinch every time I hear it and that's many times a day. I can't bring myself to say it so have to say "school." I realise "ménage" will eventually become the correct usage through acceptance but in the meantime sorry, I just can't get over it.


----------



## TarrSteps (15 May 2014)

I think more people would get it right if they knew one of the uses for 'ménage' 

I just thought of one, the use of 'Fulmer' as a synonym for 'full cheek'. Aside from being incorrect (and I suspect used to sound pretentious) and confusing, it makes me a bit sad. The Fulmer School is such an important part of British riding history it's a shame so few people here seem to know about it.


----------



## Capriole (15 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			I think more people would get it right if they knew one of the uses for 'ménage' 

I just thought of one, the use of 'Fulmer' as a synonym for 'full cheek'. Aside from being incorrect (and I suspect used to sound pretentious) and confusing, it makes me a bit sad. The Fulmer School is such an important part of British riding history it's a shame so few people here seem to know about it.
		
Click to expand...


It doesn't help that I very often see Fulmers and full cheeks mislabelled in tack catalogues or in on-line descriptions.  If the people selling the things don't know or use the correct names I'm not surprised the general public get them mixed up.  Often you're just buying from sales-people with no real knowledge of what they're selling, and not knowledgeable horse-people.


----------



## Tnavas (15 May 2014)

treacle_beastie said:



			I know my pelvis is out of alignment..you can see one hip is a good inch or so higher than the otger side and if I go to physio they badically do that ramming shoulder into buttock type movement and I walk away level...it takes a few sessions for my muscles tendons and ligamenrs to maintain the new and correct position but it always becomes wonky over time. I really should get it realigned as it gives me sciatica and makes my ankle hurt as it affects my fait.This is what I understand it means but I dont understand how so many horses pelvises end up like this. Mine was because I sledged into a watertrough!
		
Click to expand...

They slip and fall in the paddock, twice now I've witnessed my Clydesdale deck herself after doing an enormous buck, and shoot off around the paddock only to crash on a corner, one time hitting the ground with a hind leg stretched out behind her. One horse I owned took a year of fortnightly chiro work to realign his neck, he nosedived over a jump. Another was manipulated under anaesthetic - he got cast in his yard, legs either side of a post and a rail over the top. We had to pull his tail and head, see sawing him out from under the fence.

My most hated saying - my pony/horse is allergic to grass!


----------



## LadyRascasse (15 May 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:



			Also hate the term 'cold backed' as the whole idea is just a piece of nonsense!
		
Click to expand...

Really!?!


----------



## Shantara (15 May 2014)

Phrases that get up my nose - exactly that! I hate to think of anything going up my nose!!


----------



## TarrSteps (15 May 2014)

Capriole said:



			It doesn't help that I very often see Fulmers and full cheeks mislabelled in tack catalogues or in on-line descriptions.  If the people selling the things don't know or use the correct names I'm not surprised the general public get them mixed up.  Often you're just buying from sales-people with no real knowledge of what they're selling, and not knowledgeable horse-people.
		
Click to expand...

That's true of a lot of things! I quite often see items mislabeled or with questionable blurbs. Makes me wonder how reliable the information is about stuff i don't know enough about to judge. 

I once had a comedy conversation with someone selling an expensive and popular piece of kit, about its effects on 'the muscles of the lower leg'. I listened incredulously for a bit before I pointed out that horses don't have muscles below the knee/hock!! Didn't faze her at all.


----------



## Shantara (15 May 2014)

AengusOg said:



			'I'd like to see you try that with MY horse'
		
Click to expand...

Haha oh yes!! 
I often tell people they should try Ned. Not because he's bad or I think I'm a better rider, but honestly...he's an experience! A girl from the yard rode and jumped him yesterday and she was giggling the whole way around! He's such a funny chap


----------



## Tnavas (15 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			I think more people would get it right if they knew one of the uses for 'ménage' 

I just thought of one, the use of 'Fulmer' as a synonym for 'full cheek'. Aside from being incorrect (and I suspect used to sound pretentious) and confusing, it makes me a bit sad. The Fulmer School is such an important part of British riding history it's a shame so few people here seem to know about it.
		
Click to expand...

TarrrSteps, it's awesome that someone else knows the history of the Fulmer Snaffle.

For those that don't know its history. Robert Hall, once proprietor of The Fulmer Equitation Centre, Fulmer, Bucks brought the bit back from The Spanish Riding School when he returned from his time working and training there. He then asked a Loriner to make the bit for general sale, it was named The Fulmer Snaffle and is traditionally used with a drop noseband. 

I too hate seeing bits incorrectly named and labelled in stores, the biggest hate is the 'slotted Kimblewick' or to be correct it should be called an Uxeter.


----------



## Capriole (15 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			That's true of a lot of things! I quite often see items mislabeled or with questionable blurbs. Makes me wonder how reliable the information is about stuff i don't know enough about to judge. 

I once had a comedy conversation with someone selling an expensive and popular piece of kit, about its effects on 'the muscles of the lower leg'. I listened incredulously for a bit before I pointed out that horses don't have muscles below the knee/hock!! Didn't faze her at all.
		
Click to expand...

That's brilliant. Scary but brilliant :d  How did she get past that in the conversation?


Re: Salespeople. There are a couple of really good knowledgeable girls work at our main local saddlery, and they're really excellent, but the other two my OH calls the 'till-monkeys' which isn't very nice perhaps but it's quite apt, ask them any sort of question about the stock and you get a blank look.  No idea what they are selling.


----------



## diamonddogs (15 May 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Any short whip is a crop and a long whip is a ..whip.
		
Click to expand...

Noooooo!!!! You wouldn't say "lunge crop" or "dressage crop" so why is a normal one a crop? 

Oh yes, and the whole "dressage whip" is annoying too. Unless you're actually doing dressage, it's a schooling whip. That said though, is a dressage whip a special type for competition use or is it just a longer one than usual? Like a schooling whip in fact?!

If "whip" offends your sensibilities, call it a stick. Oh wait...

Just thought I'd point out this thread is about what phrases annoy us, not what's right or wrong!


----------



## Capriole (15 May 2014)

I got torn a new one when I was a kid, for calling a whip a crop.


----------



## Blurr (15 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			The footfall sequence should be the same although they are often less concerned with the purity of the sequence. But they are different to ride and look at. Western horses do often have a 'trot' and even a 'long trot', performed rising or even standing. I genuinely thought that horses were taught to jog and lope by shutting down what i think of as the natural gaits of trot and canter until I worked with purpose bred QHs and saw the the foals moved. 

That said, I wouldn't call a passage a variation of trot, so I'm being likely being pedantic.   I just don't see why you would describe a horse with anything other than the vernacular of its discipline? FEI horses 'jog' for the vet because that's what it's called in context, even though they trot. Western Pleasure horses jog because that's what they do. 

Click to expand...

On the contrary, I'm being pedantic about the use of the word 'gait' which is a word which refers to the pattern of limb movement.  Jog can only be a different gait to trot if the pattern of limb movement is different, which it isn't . So it's not actually a different gait.  Extended trot, collected trot, piaffe and passage all feel different to working trot, but they're all types of trot. And so is jog.  

But yes, totally agree that when in Rome one should describe a western trained horse performing a western trot as jogging, since jogging is a very particular style of trotting.


----------



## AnyChance (15 May 2014)

The phrase that grates on me is
 'it's common sense' 
used by people who have low tolerance/empathy for others who have gaps in their horse knowledge. Making the person who used the phrase feel superior!


----------



## Tnavas (15 May 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Jumps like a stag , I mean have you seen a stag jump , why on earth would you want a horse like that.
		
Click to expand...

Because stags can jump very high - I worked on a big estate many years ago and the whole herd of deer used to leap over an enormous hedge across our path as we rode down the lanes. I has nothing to do with technique but with their ability to jump very high.


----------



## Sleipnir (15 May 2014)

"He's such an actor/He's just faking to get out of work." - about a lame horse. 

"I know the saddle doesn't fit, but I keep our rides short, so he can suck it up and tolerate it." - Yes, somebody actually said that.


----------



## TarrSteps (15 May 2014)

Capriole said:



			That's brilliant. Scary but brilliant :d  How did she get past that in the conversation?


Re: Salespeople. There are a couple of really good knowledgeable girls work at our main local saddlery, and they're really excellent, but the other two my OH calls the 'till-monkeys' which isn't very nice perhaps but it's quite apt, ask them any sort of question about the stock and you get a blank look.  No idea what they are selling.
		
Click to expand...

She didn't really, she just laughed. The scary part was she was a rep on the trade stand! I think the product is great, although I'm not convinced it isn't just mutton dressed as lamb. But it's worrying if the people advising on its use don't have basic anatomical knowledge.


----------



## TarrSteps (15 May 2014)

Blurr said:



			On the contrary, I'm being pedantic about the use of the word 'gait' which is a word which refers to the pattern of limb movement.  Jog can only be a different gait to trot if the pattern of limb movement is different, which it isn't . So it's not actually a different gait.  Extended trot, collected trot, piaffe and passage all feel different to working trot, but they're all types of trot. And so is jog.  

But yes, totally agree that when in Rome one should describe a western trained horse performing a western trot as jogging, since jogging is a very particular style of trotting.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough.  

From a practical point of view though, in discussion or instruction, it's important to differentiate as western horses both trot and jog. It would confuse the heck out of a western rider if you used the terms interchangeably.


----------



## TarrSteps (15 May 2014)

diamonddogs said:



			Just thought I'd point out this thread is about what phrases annoy us, not what's right or wrong!
		
Click to expand...

But incorrect usage annoys me.  Horse lingo is already confusing and vague enough, especially in English - it doesn't help anyone to willfully use incorrect terms.


----------



## loobylu (15 May 2014)

Tnavas said:



			TarrrSteps, it's awesome that someone else knows the history of the Fulmer Snaffle.

For those that don't know its history. Robert Hall, once proprietor of The Fulmer Equitation Centre, Fulmer, Bucks brought the bit back from The Spanish Riding School when he returned from his time working and training there. He then asked a Loriner to make the bit for general sale, it was named The Fulmer Snaffle and is traditionally used with a drop noseband. 

I too hate seeing bits incorrectly named and labelled in stores, the biggest hate is the 'slotted Kimblewick' or to be correct it should be called an Uxeter.
		
Click to expand...

Uttoxeter? ;-)


----------



## Dunlin (15 May 2014)

"Riding School know it alls" or anything that is snobbish and derogatory about people who for whatever reason do not own their own horse and visit a riding school, there's plenty of it on here!


----------



## WelshD (15 May 2014)

RutlandH2O said:



			There are actually quite a few thousand feral donkeys on the Big Island, as well, at least when I lived in Hawaii prior to 1994.

The Hawaiian climate is another example of the mainland in miniature. Except for the freezing temperatures typical of the continental US (and which are possible at altitude on Hawaii's volcanic mountains), Hawaii's climate varies depending on which part of the islands one inhabits. Generally, the north and east coasts of the islands are green and lush. Conversely, the west and south coasts tend to be arid and brown. Just as I would find it difficult to live in California with my horses because water is in short supply and hay must be provided 12 months of the year due to  a lack of grass, I would have the same problems living on the south or west coasts of the Hawaiian Islands with horses. Go to the north and one comes to towns like Kamuela where you could be forgiven for thinking you were somewhere in the UK. Not that far from Honolulu and Waikiki on O'ahu, take the coast road to the south near Hawaii Kai and there are prickly pear cacti growing along the roadside. The islands are a melting pot of cultures and climates on tiny dots of land in the Central Pacific ocean.
		
Click to expand...

Really fascinating to read thanks


----------



## amandap (15 May 2014)

Chan said:



			Phrases that get up my nose - exactly that! I hate to think of anything going up my nose!!
		
Click to expand...

Especially poo! 

I remember my OH's first (and last!) riding lesson a few years ago.
"Do you want to try a little jump?"


----------



## Tnavas (15 May 2014)

diamonddogs said:



			Noooooo!!!! You wouldn't say "lunge crop" or "dressage crop" so why is a normal one a crop? 

Oh yes, and the whole "dressage whip" is annoying too. Unless you're actually doing dressage, it's a schooling whip. That said though, is a dressage whip a special type for competition use or is it just a longer one than usual? Like a schooling whip in fact?!

If "whip" offends your sensibilities, call it a stick. Oh wait...

Just thought I'd point out this thread is about what phrases annoy us, not what's right or wrong!
		
Click to expand...

A long whip is only used for dressage - you rarely ever see anyone use it for jumping. When you school your horse you are doing dressage. Dressage is just a French word for training.

A schooling whip is often much longer than a schooling whip - A dressage whip for competition may not be longer than 1.20m.


----------



## Tnavas (15 May 2014)

loobylu said:



			Uttoxeter? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

No - Uxeter


----------



## loobylu (15 May 2014)

Really? I'd always assmed it was named after the place like say a Cheltenham gag. Googled your spelling, but the pages using 'Uxeter' also use 'Kimberwick' rather than 'Kimblewick'. Perhaps one or the other is a bastardisation which has developed over the years.


----------



## redfoxhunter (15 May 2014)

'Not a nasty bone in his body' - I just don't get it.

'First to see will buy' - normally stated by sellers that have already had 15 viewings, so they've change the ad and the pictures and reduced the price dramatically.

'On the bit' - just makes me think of a fight, or force.

'Kick On' - I don't know why, but it just really irritates me!!

Lastly, 'Ride it like you stole it' - heard it a lot on the hunting field and it annoys me whilst making me smile.


----------



## oldjumper (15 May 2014)

POLLDARK said:



			Any two animals (including us) sharing one parent (sire or dam) are half brothers or sisters.
		
Click to expand...

Biologically true but incorrect terminology in the horse world (especially in racing)!


----------



## 3Beasties (15 May 2014)

What's wrong with the word 'bronc'?

Horses do bronc, and not just the ones that live in America!


----------



## Deseado (15 May 2014)

3Beasties said:



			What's wrong with the word 'bronc'?

Horses do bronc, and not just the ones that live in America!
		
Click to expand...

In England I thought they bucked?


----------



## khalswitz (15 May 2014)

Deseado said:



			In England I thought they bucked?
		
Click to expand...

There's bucking, and there's bronking. My horse can throw a little buck if he's excited - even a big one. But when he's had enough and wants me off (which to be fair hasn't happened in a while) he broncs. Front end comes up, back end comes RIGHT up, all four feet in the air and a twist of the back end, and he will do this repeatedly until he ditches you - nigh on unsittable. My instructor has watched him having a bronking fit, and it's definitely more than just bucking...


----------



## 3Beasties (15 May 2014)

Deseado said:



			In England I thought they bucked?
		
Click to expand...

They buck too but IMO bucking and broncing are two different things. I've always interpreted it as a buck is like this (generally front hooves still on the ground, but back end comes up) - 












And a bronc is more like this (front and back come of the ground, back/body often rounded as if humping, with buck elements to it) -


----------



## 3Beasties (15 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			There's bucking, and there's bronking. My horse can throw a little buck if he's excited - even a big one. But when he's had enough and wants me off (which to be fair hasn't happened in a while) he broncs. Front end comes up, back end comes RIGHT up, all four feet in the air and a twist of the back end, and he will do this repeatedly until he ditches you - nigh on unsittable. My instructor has watched him having a bronking fit, and it's definitely more than just bucking...
		
Click to expand...

This is a better explanation than mine ^^^

My mare does both, there is definitely a difference between the two.


----------



## RutlandH2O (15 May 2014)

WelshD said:



			Really fascinating to read thanks 

Click to expand...

You're most welcome!


----------



## amandap (15 May 2014)

3Beasties said:



			They buck too but IMO bucking and broncing are two different things. I've always interpreted it as a buck is like this (generally front hooves still on the ground, but back end comes up) - 












And a bronc is more like this (front and back come of the ground, back/body often rounded as if humping, with buck elements to it) - 












Click to expand...

That's what I know as buck and bronc, head down, back humped and leaping like a Springbok is a bronc. Having said that I don't remember broncing or the term from years ago.


----------



## khalswitz (15 May 2014)

3Beasties said:



			This is a better explanation than mine ^^^

My mare does both, there is definitely a difference between the two.
		
Click to expand...

But your illustrations were excellent 

Generally a buck can be caused by or indicating a range of things: excitement, objection to work, pain related etc. A bronc is 'get off me now', and a good attempt at ditching the rider (and not a rider fall due to a buck but a genuine attempt to THROW). The main reason 'bronc' is seen as an Americanism is due to rodeos - horse are prized for their ability to properly bronc, and it is encouraged for those kinds of classes. In English riding it is BAD, and not a lot of horses properly bronc as opposed to a bit of a buck.


----------



## Tangled (15 May 2014)

The main difference between a buck and a bronc in my opinion is what do the back feet do.  A buck they kick their heel into the air.  A bronc has a more rounded back and leaps without them throwing their back end up.  That's what I think anyway!


----------



## applecart14 (15 May 2014)

Non horsey saying  - blue sky thinking and meet and greet, GRRRR


----------



## khalswitz (15 May 2014)

Tangled said:



			The main difference between a buck and a bronc in my opinion is what do the back feet do.  A buck they kick their heel into the air.  A bronc has a more rounded back and leaps without them throwing their back end up.  That's what I think anyway!
		
Click to expand...

But a brink can start with back/front feet up, and end with hind feet in the air too!


----------



## Tangled (15 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			But a brink can start with back/front feet up, and end with hind feet in the air too!
		
Click to expand...

A brink?! lol  I'm sure that would annoy a few people ;-)

True, I just think if their heels go higher than their wither roughly then I would call it a buck.  I'm only saying it's one of the main difference though, not the only one.

A bronc normally has all 4 feet off the floor at some point! lol  What about a fly buck?! ;-)


----------



## 3Beasties (15 May 2014)

Tangled said:



			What about a fly buck?! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Now we're just going to get confused lol! My definition of a fly buck would be front end coming up first but generally touching back down again before normal buck commences. What do you think?


----------



## misskk88 (15 May 2014)

Pigeon said:



			Me too!! Not selling but letting various people ride the nag. Cantering INTO the fence Was the most recent incident. He's only naughty if I've assured them he's nice to ride...
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I have been trialling people to loan/share my horse. My mare is a rather chilled and lazy ride who will stop easily and yet with one young rider, she suddenly turned into a racehorse across the field. I was gobsmacked, as was YO! Out of everything we have on the yard, I would have expected her of all to be the least likely to engage turbo charge!! She has had less experienced people ride her and completely looked after them, including a friend who hasn't ridden in 10 years. 

cue "She has never done THAT before!"


----------



## Nessa4 (15 May 2014)

loobylu said:



			Really? I'd always assmed it was named after the place like say a Cheltenham gag. Googled your spelling, but the pages using 'Uxeter' also use 'Kimberwick' rather than 'Kimblewick'. Perhaps one or the other is a bastardisation which has developed over the years.
		
Click to expand...

Could be that Uttoxeter is (or was) pronounced Uxeter (at least locally - East and west Midlands)?


----------



## Tangled (15 May 2014)

3Beasties said:



			Now we're just going to get confused lol! My definition of a fly buck would be front end coming up first but generally touching back down again before normal buck commences. What do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Described it better than me!


----------



## Fellewell (15 May 2014)

Meems said:



			Be free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the word 'spooked' wasn't around 40 years ago, it used to be known as 'shy'.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right

'Heartbreaking sale' is of no interest to the buyer. if the animal doesn't owe the owner anything they should loan him out and spare us the guilt trip. If it's about the money, then he's probably paying the price for their emotional response to everything anyway.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			But a brink can start with back/front feet up, and end with hind feet in the air too!
		
Click to expand...

I can usually get back from the brink with a buck, but am always pushed over the brink by a bronc !

(The late chesnut git used to bronc about once a year. He had a 100% success rate in rider removal when he did so (3 different riders, two being professionals). Over the years I was able to sit them for longer at a time, but gravity always claimed me in the end!


----------



## canteron (15 May 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			This thread is making me smile. About half of the phrases get my goat too, but I would happily use the other half!

I must go round irritating the pants off people, whilst being in blissful ignorance that I am doing so.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, just what I was thinking . but the thing that really annoys me is when people introduce you to someone and says 'you'll like them they are horsey too', the chances are that your philosophies will vary wildly and we all know that most horsey people are hugely critical of other horsey people.

I know don't even confess to owning horses to new people for this very reason!


----------



## Tnavas (15 May 2014)

Nessa4 said:



			Could be that Uttoxeter is (or was) pronounced Uxeter (at least locally - East and west Midlands)?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this I think you are right somewhere in the back of my mind I remember seeing Uttoxeter written somewhere, and if Uxeter is the phonetic spelling it could be why I can't find it as a town.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 May 2014)

"Carthorse" used to annoy me when people used it to describe the late, great Goliath, Clydesdale.

Ponio...errrggghhhhh

Field ornament....I really hate that but no idea why? Lol


----------



## puppystitch (15 May 2014)

Another non-horsey one - 'bring to the table'

Unless it's food related I'm not interested in what you can bring to the table.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (15 May 2014)

I don't like the phrase "It's not in to the bridle"

Of course it's in the bridle, It's wearing one!! What you mean is It's not being ridden forward with impulsion into a receiving hand!


----------



## 2ndtimearound (15 May 2014)

Tnavas said:



			Thanks for this I think you are right somewhere in the back of my mind I remember seeing Uttoxeter written somewhere, and if Uxeter is the phonetic spelling it could be why I can't find it as a town.
		
Click to expand...

Local pronunciation is more like U-chet-er (with a short 'u' as in grub), but could still be where it came from.


----------



## khalswitz (15 May 2014)

Tangled said:



			A brink?! lol  I'm sure that would annoy a few people ;-)

True, I just think if their heels go higher than their wither roughly then I would call it a buck.  I'm only saying it's one of the main difference though, not the only one.

A bronc normally has all 4 feet off the floor at some point! lol  What about a fly buck?! ;-)
		
Click to expand...




Tiddlypom said:



			I can usually get back from the brink with a buck, but am always pushed over the brink by a bronc !

(The late chesnut git used to bronc about once a year. He had a 100% success rate in rider removal when he did so (3 different riders, two being professionals). Over the years I was able to sit them for longer at a time, but gravity always claimed me in the end!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, my stupid phone autocorrects bronc to brink... it has learned a lot of horsy words over time but for some reason this one sticks 

See, I would still class it as a bronc if it starts with the front end right up, even if heels end up higher than head. For me, it's a buck if it's back end only - and a fly buck is just a buck mid-stride isn't it, so feet off the floor but front end doesn't come up.


----------



## smja (15 May 2014)

To me, fly bucking is usually once or twice, whilst travelling forwards, front end up, heels up. Front feet may be in air or on ground while heels up. Usually excitement/minor strop.

A bronc is a continuous series of fly bucks with serious intent to ditch the rider.


----------



## smja (15 May 2014)

Also, I think what we're seeing here is that incorrect usage of a word/phrase is often more annoying than the word/phrase itself


----------



## AengusOg (15 May 2014)

I always thought the description was a 'bucking bronco'. Sorry to add to the confusion.

Incidentally, I hate when presenters of tv programs say something like 'join me after the break when I get in the saddle on Dartmoor (or some such place), and it turns out they are going cycling, not horse riding. On yer bike!


----------



## WindyStacks (15 May 2014)

Just seen a "stunning cob" on preloved. It's thing is dangling. I'm sure the ad said "cob"...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			I think more people would get it right if they knew one of the uses for 'ménage' 

I just thought of one, the use of 'Fulmer' as a synonym for 'full cheek'. Aside from being incorrect (and I suspect used to sound pretentious) and confusing, it makes me a bit sad. The Fulmer School is such an important part of British riding history it's a shame so few people here seem to know about it.
		
Click to expand...

and the Fulmer snaffle and the full cheek look and are designed different and act different too
Fulmer snaffle designed to be used with keepers where as the full cheek can safely be used without


----------



## 3Beasties (15 May 2014)

AengusOg said:



			I always thought the description was a 'bucking bronco'. Sorry to add to the confusion.
		
Click to expand...

It is, but in that case I think the 'bronco' bit is in relation to the horse (the bronc) used in a rodeo. I'm not 100% but I *think* Broncs (broncos) are purpose bred to throw big bucks. Any horse can 'bronc' but it does not make them a rodeo bronc  :redface3:

Anyone else confused now?!? :biggrin3: Maybe a rodeo expert could enlighten us :biggrin3:


----------



## loobylu (15 May 2014)

I've learnt how to pronounce it!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2014)

Deseado said:



			In England I thought they bucked?
		
Click to expand...

No they bronc too and there is a difference

Prior to bronking the horse minimally shortens its stride and gets bouncy,  This follows  on with the horse lowering its head to its knees  arching its back and leaping all fours off the ground, repeating this with some twisting of the body.   This can be a frighting habit which can lead to the rider falling off and being injured.

picture of my palomino bronking here also 3 beasties horse bucking here too on this site>>http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/vices.html

 I posted your pictures on there 3 beasties looks good I think take a look!!


----------



## 3Beasties (15 May 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			picture of my palomino bronking here also 3 beasties horse bucking here too on this site>>http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/vices.html

Click to expand...

I didn't know I was on a website :redface3:  Although I'm guessing I agreed to it at some point lol :biggrin3:

Here's a couple of vids of my mare bucking/broncing

[video=youtube;aDPpiLO4kcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDPpiLO4kcQ[/video]

[video=youtube;7a4FamOZepE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a4FamOZepE[/video]


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2014)

3Beasties said:



			It is, but in that case I think the 'bronco' bit is in relation to the horse (the bronc) used in a rodeo. I'm not 100% but I *think* Broncs (broncos) are purpose bred to throw big bucks. Any horse can 'bronc' but it does not make them a rodeo bronc  :redface3:

Anyone else confused now?!? :biggrin3: Maybe a rodeo expert could enlighten us :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...


 I have many a video 3 beasties.  When they round up wild mustang and horses in the USA they try them all out when they look for rodeo horses, and the ones who buck / bronc/ twist  buck then fall over trying to rid the rider, are picked for the rodeo - the others are left behind to be used and trail horses riding school etc and other  riding activities.


----------



## Cortez (15 May 2014)

The horses used in rodeos are calling bucking horses (unless they are roping, barrel, cutting or anything else horses). I'm not a rodeo expert, although I used to live in Colorado Springs and go to the Pikes Peak or Bust rodeo every year. And also, for a bet, and after half a bottle of whiskey, once sat on a bucking bull for about 0.5 of a second.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2014)

3Beasties said:



			I didn't know I was on a website :redface3:  Although I'm guessing I agreed to it at some point lol :biggrin3:

Here's a couple of vids of my mare bucking/broncing

[video=youtube;aDPpiLO4kcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDPpiLO4kcQ[/video]

[video=youtube;7a4FamOZepE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a4FamOZepE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

 you sent me pictures when I ask for pictures of bucking horses its on a thread back in Jan i think


----------



## 3Beasties (15 May 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			you sent me pictures when I ask for pictures of bucking horses its on a thread back in Jan i think
		
Click to expand...

LOL, I thought it must have been something like that but I've got a memory like a sieve


----------



## Tnavas (15 May 2014)

Must admit I've never heard the term 'bronc' used in UK.

To me a fly buck is generally just back feet kicked out behind with the horse still moving forward.

Bucking on the other hand, may start with a fly buck and then continues without moving significantly forward into all four legs off the ground, head between the knees and back humped.

Bronzing is done by rodeo horses. Very high, with twists and handstands


----------



## khalswitz (15 May 2014)

Tnavas said:



			Must admit I've never heard the term 'bronc' used in UK.

To me a fly buck is generally just back feet kicked out behind with the horse still moving forward.

Bucking on the other hand, may start with a fly buck and then continues without moving significantly forward into all four legs off the ground, head between the knees and back humped.

Bronzing is done by rodeo horses. Very high, with twists and handstands
		
Click to expand...

My American instructor has watched my lad have a broncing fit, and she said in all seriousness he could have an alternate career in a rodeo. He is SERIOUS. And I used to be the dummy rider for all the problem horses we got in to be retrained on my old yard - could sit most things - yet he gets me off every time.

So rodeo horses aren't the only ones to do it!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2014)

Tnavas said:



			Must admit I've never heard the term 'bronc' used in UK.

To me a fly buck is generally just back feet kicked out behind with the horse still moving forward.

Bucking on the other hand, may start with a fly buck and then continues without moving significantly forward into all four legs off the ground, head between the knees and back humped.

Bronzing is done by rodeo horses. Very high, with twists and handstands
		
Click to expand...

As I posted above there is a difference between bucking and bronking. Just because we are in England does not mean English horses cannot Bronc.  Also horses can and do its usually to rid a predator of its back or the rider.

 I have suffered a broken arm becasue of my boys bronking.  Bucking I can stay on bronking he does it with no warning and with FULL power all 4 legs off the floor and head between the knees


----------



## DiNozzo (15 May 2014)

So, while we're on the subject, what is plunging?
Is that where a horse bounces its weight onto its back legs and then forwards onto its front legs to buck? I've never heard anything described as a 'plunge' before coming on here!


----------



## khalswitz (15 May 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			So, while we're on the subject, what is plunging?
Is that where a horse bounces its weight onto its back legs and then forwards onto its front legs to buck? I've never heard anything described as a 'plunge' before coming on here!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, my lad does this too (multitalented). He rocks back, sometimes with a small rear, then throws himself forward, often dropping a shoulder or dropping well onto the forehand to try and unseat me. It's the downward force that's the plunge. I don;t consider it a plunge if he's bucking as he can't go right *down* if he's balancing for the back end coming up. A front end up, back end up is either a buck, or if major and four feet off the ground then a bronc...


----------



## DiNozzo (15 May 2014)

hahaha okay then, whats your definition of plunging?


----------



## BBP (15 May 2014)

I consider this a buck:





But when it's preceded by this:





And followed by this:










Repeated on a relentless loop until jockey comes unstuck, I would count that as broncing.


----------



## khalswitz (15 May 2014)

KatPT said:



			I consider this a buck:





But when it's preceded by this:





And followed by this:










Repeated on a relentless loop until jockey comes unstuck, I would count that as broncing.
		
Click to expand...

Best and most visually pleasing explanation yet 

I do hate it when people class a big buck as a bronc. Even a big buck can be sittable - when they start broncing the force comes from too many different directions too quickly to sit more than two or three...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2014)

Bucking is a movement performed by a horse or bull in which the animal lowers its head and raises its hindquarters into the air, usually while kicking out with the hind legs. If powerful, it may unseat the rider enough to fall off. The horse keeps one legs on the ground - bronking is when the horse takes all the feet off the ground at once, arches his back and lowers his head.
		
Click to expand...

........................


----------



## BBP (15 May 2014)

The bonkers black pony certainly made a pretty good demo pony for rodeo photos, looking back I'm not surprised I came off a fair few times! Thankfully he keeps most of those to his free time now. Like you say, sitting a real bronc is way tougher than a buck, the forces involved are designed to work you loose and the buck is the final catapault! Although I used to find it was the post buck head between knees anchors on that would be the final straw.


----------



## NZJenny (15 May 2014)

Ankles.  Horses have fetlocks.

Arabians being described as not having any "Arab" traits.  Like somehow that makes them better.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (15 May 2014)

NZJenny said:



			Ankles.  Horses have fetlocks.
		
Click to expand...

On that note, people who don't know the difference between forelocks and fetlocks. Nope, pretty sure you cannot groom the fetlock which is growing out of his forehead :/

I also hate 'stunning' on ads. I will judge from the picture if the horse is good looking thank you. Also 'first to see will buy' and 'a leg in each corner'

Non-horsey but the phrase which REALLY gets me is 'glamping' (as in Glam-camping). Its such a horrible word. If you can't deal with the lack of luxuries from camping just book a hotel....


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (16 May 2014)

Just thought of another non-horsey one. 'At the end of the day' UGH!

'At the end of the day, he's my horse so it's my decision' ... so he's not your horse the rest of the day? You can't make decisions in the morning? You've watched too much Jeremy Kyle? What?


----------



## alainax (16 May 2014)

Woolly Hat n Wellies said:



			Just thought of another non-horsey one. 'At the end of the day' UGH!

'At the end of the day, he's my horse so it's my decision' ... so he's not your horse the rest of the day? You can't make decisions in the morning? You've watched too much Jeremy Kyle? What?
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day your another day older!!!

Yes it annoys me too 

[video=youtube;d9B496VBIzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9B496VBIzA[/video]


----------



## TPO (16 May 2014)

Bronco for bucking stock apparently isn't correct either. I thought they had bucking broncos at the rodeo but, after lots if slagging, they are broncs or bucking horses.

After unwittingly saddling one and using it to bring in cattle I can say that they, or at least he, was a nice ride when out of their "work" equipment


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2014)

NZJenny said:



			Ankles.  Horses have fetlocks.

Arabians being described as not having any "Arab" traits.  Like somehow that makes them better.
		
Click to expand...

One of my liveries uses the word "ankles" for fetlocks, I find it kind funny but at least we know what she is talking about.


----------



## diamonddogs (16 May 2014)

I think a buck becomes a bronc when the back's rounded and all four feet are off the floor. As long as the front feet remain on the ground and the back's not rounded it's a buck, no matter how many times it happens. A bronc can be one, or a hundred movements!

I once accused my horse of broncing when I ended up eating dirt (mainly because she went up slightly at the front followed immediately by up at the back) but the evidence was there - I went out of the side door, so basically, I'd fallen off, but there were no witnesses to the event so I think I got away with it!


----------



## khalswitz (16 May 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			One of my liveries uses the word "ankles" for fetlocks, I find it kind funny but at least we know what she is talking about.
		
Click to expand...

My mum calls them ankles - she's completely non-horsy so it's completely fair I think  and to be honest, when speaking to her or any non-horsy person that's what I'd call them too, as it makes sense to them - even if the knee/hock is actually the ankle joint!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			even if the knee/hock is actually the ankle joint!
		
Click to expand...

The horse's 'knee' is really a wrist if you look at it anatomically.




			Arabians being described as not having any "Arab" traits. Like somehow that makes them better.
		
Click to expand...

I find that happens when people believe the 'crazy, delicate arab' stereotype and then are surprised when they have an arab that isn't crazy, is a good doer, can live out happily all year and despite having slim legs, is actually pretty damn tough. The in-hand/halter showing world does not help the arabs image with the rest of the horse world.


----------



## khalswitz (16 May 2014)

Faracat said:



			The horse's 'knee' is really a wrist if you look at it anatomically.
		
Click to expand...

As in knee is a metacarpal joint, hock metatarsal joint, yes - but to a layman they all look like 'legs' and therefore any fetlock looks like an ankle, rather than a joint higher up.


----------



## diamonddogs (16 May 2014)

[pedantalert]But a horse's ankle is the pastern, surely?[/pedantalert]


----------



## smja (16 May 2014)

Faracat said:



			I find that happens when people believe the 'crazy, delicate arab' stereotype and then are surprised when they have an arab that isn't crazy, is a good doer, can live out happily all year and despite having slim legs, is actually pretty damn tough. The in-hand/halter showing world does not help the arabs image with the rest of the horse world.
		
Click to expand...

Very true! Our old boy is an arab, great with novices/nervous people and is hard as nails


----------



## maryk91 (16 May 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			This thread is making me smile. About half of the phrases get my goat too, but I would happily use the other half!

I must go round irritating the pants off people, whilst being in blissful ignorance that I am doing so.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## joulsey (16 May 2014)

"Price does not reflect quality"

Tell me about it, a dirty gangly (and may I say ugly) PBA up for £14,959 is what I saw this morning. 

I really hope it was a typo.

And then "photo's do not do horse any justice"

Well get off your arse and take a half decent picture instead then!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 May 2014)

diamonddogs said:



			[pedantalert]But a horse's ankle is the pastern, surely?[/pedantalert]
		
Click to expand...

No. 



khalswitz said:



			As in knee is a metacarpal joint, hock metatarsal joint, yes - but to a layman they all look like 'legs' and therefore any fetlock looks like an ankle, rather than a joint higher up.
		
Click to expand...

Forgive my rusty anatomy and my laziness for not googling, but aren't the metacarpal joints the knuckles, so therefore the fetlock joint is the equine equivalent? The metatarsal joints are the joints between the foot and the toes (you don't really have knuckles in your feet), so they would be the fetlocks on the hind legs (remembering how horses only really have one toe per leg and the splint bones being the remains of other toes). 

So on the forelegs the horses knees are the equivalent of our wrists - at least we call their elbows, elbows.  On the hind legs the stifles are their true knee joints and the hocks are their ankle joints.


----------



## khalswitz (16 May 2014)

Faracat said:



			No. 



Forgive my rusty anatomy and my laziness for not googling, but aren't the metacarpal joints the knuckles, so therefore the fetlock joint is the equine equivalent? The metatarsal joints are the joints between the foot and the toes (you don't really have knuckles in your feet), so they would be the fetlocks on the hind legs (remembering how horses only really have one toe per leg and the splint bones being the remains of other toes). 

So on the forelegs the horses knees are the equivalent of our wrists - at least we call their elbows, elbows.  On the hind legs the stifles are their true knee joints and the hocks are their ankle joints.
		
Click to expand...

Kind of. The knuckles are the metcarpal-phalangeal joint, which is the fetlock yes. Distal end of the metacarpal bones (aka cannon, whilst third phalange is the pastern bone). Sorry, bad on me for using simplistic terminology too though - properly there are the radio-ulnar-carpal, inter carpal, and carpal-metacarpal joints all within the 'knee'/'wrist' and tibio-fibular-tarsal, intertarsal and tarso-metatarsal joints in the 'hock'/'ankle'.

Right on thought that elbow is elbow, stifle is knee.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 May 2014)

joulsey said:



			"Price does not reflect quality"

Tell me about it, a dirty gangly (and may I say ugly) PBA up for £14,959 is what I saw this morning. 

I really hope it was a typo.

And then "photo's do not do horse any justice"

Well get off your arse and take a half decent picture instead then!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one too and it must be a typo.

K - I get you now.


----------



## khalswitz (16 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			Kind of. The knuckles are the metcarpal-phalangeal joint, which is the fetlock yes. Distal end of the metacarpal bones (aka cannon, whilst third phalange is the pastern bone). Sorry, bad on me for using simplistic terminology too though - properly there are the radio-ulnar-carpal, inter carpal, and carpal-metacarpal joints all within the 'knee'/'wrist' and tibio-fibular-tarsal, intertarsal and tarso-metatarsal joints in the 'hock'/'ankle'.

Right on thought that elbow is elbow, stifle is knee.
		
Click to expand...

Technically the joint is named after the two bones that join, was what what I meant to say there, I was being lazy in my terminology.


----------



## joulsey (16 May 2014)

Faracat said:



			I saw that one too and it must be a typo.

K - I get you now. 

Click to expand...

The minimally coloured one?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 May 2014)

joulsey said:



			The minimally coloured one?
		
Click to expand...

Other way round, being nearly all white it's a near maximum. Minimally marked would mean hardly any white. However we're thinking of the same horse.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/110809567/horse-for-sale.html


----------



## joulsey (16 May 2014)

Faracat said:



			Other way round, being nearly all white it's a near maximum. Minimally marked would mean hardly any white. However we're thinking of the same horse.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/110809567/horse-for-sale.html

Click to expand...

Learn something new every day


----------



## Floxie (16 May 2014)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/110809567/horse-for-sale.html

Click to expand...

Well, to be perfectly fair, in this case the price really doesn't reflect the quality of the horse


----------



## It's Me Megan (16 May 2014)

Crow hopping / pig rooting


----------



## fburton (16 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			As in knee is a metacarpal joint, hock metatarsal joint, yes - but to a layman they all look like 'legs' ...
		
Click to expand...

And we still call 'em legs.


----------



## khalswitz (16 May 2014)

fburton said:



			And we still call 'em legs.
		
Click to expand...

And yet we still refer to the area between the elbow and the knee as the forearm... bizarre world, isn't it?? I know many of my classmates at vet school who weren't horsy, and really struggled with horse anatomy - mainly because of the bizarre words 'horsy people' used to describe things, and that they had to know in order not to look like an idiot...


----------



## Spit That Out (16 May 2014)

Anyone who puts that their horse is more than 100% at anything! It's not 200% bombproof or 110% on the roads.
People who put "no tyre kickers" they are not selling a car, or "no time wasters" well it's obvious that nobody wants time wasters either seller or buyer.
People who baby talk to describe their "ponio", or baby up their horses name like Merlin becomes Merllymoo or foxy becomes foxy woxy!


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 May 2014)

Spit That Out said:



			People who baby talk to describe their "ponio", or baby up their horses name like Merlin becomes Merllymoo or foxy becomes foxy woxy!
		
Click to expand...

Ah. I take it that I will cause you great offence if I tell you that my homebred filly is sometimes referred to as 'Molly moo poo'  ? *Slinks off in shame...*


----------



## Sleipnir (16 May 2014)

I seem to have many things to dislike...

Phrases like this: "Use your crop harder. He's a horse, he barely feels a thing." Yeah, because they can feel a tiny fly landing on their skin, but won't feel a beating...


----------



## AengusOg (16 May 2014)

When I first started frequenting horsey forums, I remember being horrified when someone wrote that their 'baby' had a hole in their 'foot'. I thought, OMG poor child, that's awful. Of course, it was a young horse with a hole in its hoof.


----------



## Fides (16 May 2014)

I'm playing 11 pages of catchup here! Loving the thread



Beausmate said:



			The one that bugs me a bit is the 'HUGE potential!' usually used to describe a horse of at least twelve.
		
Click to expand...

This gets my goat too! A 4 year old may have potential a 12 year old has show what it is capable of...



Fun Times said:



			"How many were in the class" when asked in response to you saying that you have been placed. Roughly translates to "my god, I always thought you were utterly hopeless so presumably you were the only competitor and had I bothered going you would have been one place lower."
		
Click to expand...

My first in hand I came 5th - out of 5  The second I came first out of 14 though  Or should i say the horse did



nikicb said:



			And then when people say, oh but your horse is so easy.  Yes because I train them properly and that's why they are well schooled and do what I ask them to.  :/
		
Click to expand...

This annoys me too. It is funny to put someone on my mare and watch as she does exactly what they ask her to - which is usually not what they are intending 



el_Snowflakes said:



			Also hate the term 'cold backed' as the whole idea is just a piece of nonsense!
		
Click to expand...

Even worse when preceded by 'Just' 



Marydoll said:



			No timewasters, enough to make me move on, if you cant be ar$ed to spend time talking, showing and discussing the horse, i dont want to know
		
Click to expand...

People who call people timewasters when in reality what was in the tin didn't match the ad - who actually is the timewaster?

I once viewed a horse and saw how rude it was coming in from the field. I told the seller I wasn't interested and got called a time waster. Would she rather I have ridden the horse for an hour before telling her that I wasn't interested?



connieconvert said:



			Paradise Paddock
		
Click to expand...

The name makes me cringe that much that I haven't even dared google it so I am still non the wiser



LeneHorse said:



			How about 'oh she's just a happy hacker' - usually said by someone who is too terrified to hack their own horse out.
Also it implies that all hackers are happy - I reserve the right to be a miserable old hacker 

Click to expand...

It's the 'just' part that annoys me - my horses are faultless on the road, more than can be said for some who sneer at me for only hacking through winter.



joulsey said:



			And then "photo's do not do horse any justice"

Well get off your arse and take a half decent picture instead then!
		
Click to expand...

This annoys me too - so lazy.

**Now for mine**

Shortening words in that new Essexy way - like totes instead of totally


----------



## Lexi_ (17 May 2014)

Spit That Out said:



			Anyone who puts that their horse is more than 100% at anything! It's not 200% bombproof or 110% on the roads.
People who put "no tyre kickers" they are not selling a car, or "no time wasters" well it's obvious that nobody wants time wasters either seller or buyer.
People who baby talk to describe their "ponio", or baby up their horses name like Merlin becomes Merllymoo or foxy becomes foxy woxy!
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you on the percentage thing but you'd hate me for some of the names I call animals   Monty is quite often referred to Montypops (dunno why, it just seems to come out that way) or Sir Montalot.


----------



## serpentine (17 May 2014)

"I've just borrowed your (fill in the blank)"

Yeah - cos you know its now going to be filthy/full/broken/misplaced or ever replaced.

I'd appreciate it if people realised that owning a horse also means owning the accoutrements - therefore have your own fork/wheelbarrow/broom/brushes/buckets/tack and feed please!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (17 May 2014)

joulsey said:



			"Price does not reflect quality"

Tell me about it, a dirty gangly (and may I say ugly) PBA up for £14,959 is what I saw this morning. 

I really hope it was a typo.

And then "photo's do not do horse any justice"

Well get off your arse and take a half decent picture instead then!
		
Click to expand...

Clicked the link left further down, it must of be a typo as its not up for £1495


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 May 2014)

Bear9 said:



			Clicked the link left further down, it must of be a typo as its not up for £1495
		
Click to expand...

Oh good, they fixed it.


----------



## myponyvic (17 May 2014)

I use 'expensive lawnmower' far too often. My 'friend' has two ponies, one is a 2 year old and he now owns the 10 year old dam of said pony. Neither of which he can ride. They're both what, 13hh? So why he bought them considering he is now selling them is beyond me. Like I said, expensive lawnmowers.
When people are completely against bits. Just don't even get me started.


----------



## Auslander (20 May 2014)

WindyStacks said:



			Just seen a "stunning cob" on preloved. It's thing is dangling. I'm sure the ad said "cob"...
		
Click to expand...

Err - what are you talking about? Cob isn't a sex...


----------



## WindyStacks (20 May 2014)

Cock!

(As in stunning "cock" - apologies if my joke was a little obscure.)


----------



## Capriole (20 May 2014)

Oh I was thinking about this thread yesterday (then forgot by the time I got home) when I saw yet *another* sale ad for a Homozygous filly. No photo or additional detail, so no clue what colour it's supposed to be...homozygous isn't a colour! 

I've seen this a bit recently, horses just described as homozygous as if that's all you need to know.  I've got a homozygous mare and two of her heterozygous daughters...really hoping for another homozygous filly from her next year. Any idea what one colour they all are? Well, no, how could you, because there's not enough information...gah!


----------



## ann-jen (20 May 2014)

Not a phrase as such but really gets up my nose when people think that their horse's bad behavior somehow means they are some sort of excellent rider to cope with it.... and my horses are clearly just easy and anyone could ride them.... well that is because I have trained them lol


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (20 May 2014)

ann-jen said:



			Not a phrase as such but really gets up my nose when people think that their horse's bad behavior somehow means they are some sort of excellent rider to cope with it.... and my horses are clearly just easy and anyone could ride them.... well that is because I have trained them lol
		
Click to expand...

I see this a lot with dogs as well. People hanging onto the end of the lead, leaning back at a 45 degree angle just to keep hold of the dog which is lunging at passers-by, all proud and boasting about how they're all that because they're 'controlling' it. Actually I'm most proud of my dog when she walks perfectly next to me, or when I can say 'wait' in a normal speaking voice and she freezes on the spot.

Although I have to admit to letting my games pony jog as a kid because the bigger kids did it and I thought it made me look cool! Thankfully I grew out of that once I passed the age of about 12. You live and learn!


----------



## LessThanPerfect (20 May 2014)

daughter's groom said:



			Vet at our local equine hospital said that if your horse's pelvis was out, it would take a darn sight more than a one off massage session to put it right and not to be taken in by people who say that is what they've done. Comments invited!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, my own pelvis is very twisted to the left due to a combination of joint hypermobility syndrome and a car accident on top. There is no way a physio or chiropractor can make an bit of difference and in some cases can make things worse as if you really do have a skeletal problem your body does not react to manipulation in the usual way.


----------



## CBFan (20 May 2014)

The term 'quality' being used when the angle of the photos suggest anything but...

Welsh Cobs being described as having 'Nebo lines'... don't they all??!! Somewhere...


----------



## Tnavas (20 May 2014)

LessThanPerfect said:



			Totally agree, my own pelvis is very twisted to the left due to a combination of joint hypermobility syndrome and a car accident on top. There is no way a physio or chiropractor can make an bit of difference and in some cases can make things worse as if you really do have a skeletal problem your body does not react to manipulation in the usual way.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree with this totally, last year I went to the doctor in great pain, at times when I stood up I'd have to wait a while before I could move my feet. Doctor diagnosed a hernia and sent me for a scan. No sign of a hernia when the scan came back so gave me hefty pain relief - didn't work at all. I couldn't even stand up straight. 

Cut a long story short, I went to my chiro who in a few treatments sorted it out. Pelvis was tilted and rotated, the dog - he's small - jumped off the back of the sofa onto my stomach - it had hurt like hell at the time. He'd landed on a wing of the pelvis and as I shot upright along with his weight my pelvis went out of alignment.

The popping sound you hear is the gasses that build up around theh problem joint. Once the pressure is relieved the joint sits in the correct alignment.


----------



## Tnavas (20 May 2014)

One of mine is the owner of a naughty horse declaring that it had been abused in the past.

There are few physically abused horses around but there are many ignorant owners around that allow the horse to be so naughty.


----------



## TheSylv007 (20 May 2014)

Saying a horse has a lot of "blood" gets on my wick.  Not sure what it means, and yes they do have a lot of blood because they're quite big animals!


----------



## TheSylv007 (20 May 2014)

oh, and "popping a fence".  Not sure why but "pop" sounds really babyish and twee!


----------



## Tnavas (20 May 2014)

TheSylv007 said:



			Saying a horse has a lot of "blood" gets on my wick.  Not sure what it means, and yes they do have a lot of blood because they're quite big animals!
		
Click to expand...

Blood refers to the TB or Arab line - a Blood Horse is either a pure bred Arabian or Thoroughbred


----------



## Floxie (20 May 2014)

CBFan said:



			The term 'quality' being used when the angle of the photos suggest anything but...
		
Click to expand...

I don't like 'quality' full stop - is it good quality or bad quality?!

'Cob x' or 'PB cob' gets on my nerves a bit. Isn't 'cob' a type rather than a pure breed? So aren't they all crosses?


----------



## diamonddogs (20 May 2014)

Tnavas said:



			One of mine is the owner of a naughty horse declaring that it had been abused in the past.

There are few physically abused horses around but there are many ignorant owners around that allow the horse to be so naughty.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was the victim of physical abuse and was a bag of nerves to the point where she displayed unwanted and potentially dangerous behaviour, but hours of patient and fair training made her the quiet loving mare she is today and 99% of the time behaves beautifully.

And I'm sometimes told I'm lucky!!!!


----------



## WelshD (20 May 2014)

White pony for sale. no timewasters.

Actually saw that once...


----------



## Sleipnir (20 May 2014)

It's not a phrase as such, more of an attitude - when somebody posts a photo portraying a miserable horse while ridden - head high, ears back, mouth agape, tension all through the body, rider hanging onto the reins - and comments it with "He was having so much fun!" and so on.


----------



## BAMyers1 (1 August 2014)

The word 'bomb proof' really bothers me.


----------



## Capriole (1 August 2014)

WelshD said:



			White pony for sale. no timewasters.

Actually saw that once...
		
Click to expand...

Me too, well almost...said Black Mare for sale, or something along those lines. bought it. nice horse she was.


----------



## Annagain (1 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			I totally agree with you on the percentage thing but you'd hate me for some of the names I call animals   Monty is quite often referred to Montypops (dunno why, it just seems to come out that way) or Sir Montalot.
		
Click to expand...

My Monty is known as "The Monster" or "Monster Munch". Archie is only ever Archie and occasionally Arch though!  
My old boy Ebony was more often called Fred. Even though it was me who did it I still don't know why!


----------



## Olderrider (1 August 2014)

Advert describing horse or pony as "Jumping Machine".  Hate it.


----------



## fburton (1 August 2014)

BAMyers1 said:



			The word 'bomb proof' really bothers me.
		
Click to expand...

Whenever I hear that now, I can't help thinking of the Hyde Park and Regent's Park bombings... terrible! :frown3:


----------



## Marydoll (1 August 2014)

LeneHorse said:



			How about 'oh she's just a happy hacker' - usually said by someone who is too terrified to hack their own horse out.
Also it implies that all hackers are happy - I reserve the right to be a miserable old hacker 

Click to expand...

Oh i missed this one first time round pmsl ......superb !


----------



## Annagain (1 August 2014)

Not read all 400+ posts so sure if anyone's mentioned this before but
"He/she's a nice person." 
No he/she's not he/she's a b****y horse who has a nice temperament or is good to do.


----------



## 3OldPonies (1 August 2014)

stencilface said:



			Any phrases that people use to describe how they ride a horse and you listen and think wow, they must be really good. Then they get on and ride like a sack of spanners.
		
Click to expand...

OMG, coffee across the keyboard - you might just have been describing someone I know!!!!!!!!!!!  All talk before mounting and once in the saddle, does a couple of laps of the school, then gets off really quick before she gets sussed out LOL!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 August 2014)

I haven't read all the posts but the one that I hate with a passion is

"I FEEL YOUR PAIN"


----------



## TTK (1 August 2014)

WindyStacks said:



			Just seen a "stunning cob" on preloved. It's thing is dangling. I'm sure the ad said "cob"...
		
Click to expand...

Weeps with laughter, childish I know.


----------



## turnbuckle (1 August 2014)

When someone starts talking to my horse about me and says "Your Daddy". Horses do have mummies and daddies, but they tend to have four legs.....

I (optimistically) consider myself his master.

Well, that's the theory


----------



## Bantry (1 August 2014)

Baby pony (or ponio)

Stressage

In hand hack


----------



## tickety_boo (1 August 2014)

People who put a 'g' in Badminton and say Badmington. Makes my hand itch to slap them. Same as when people think it's Cushions instead of Cushings.


----------



## ossy (1 August 2014)

Hate Coblet


----------



## JFTDWS (1 August 2014)

tickety_boo said:



			People who put a 'g' in Badminton and say Badmington. Makes my hand itch to slap them. Same as when people think it's Cushions instead of Cushings.
		
Click to expand...

My mother puts a "g" in sandwich - "sangwidge" - RAGE.


----------



## Olderrider (1 August 2014)

"Brought" instead of bought


----------



## fburton (1 August 2014)

JFTD said:



			My mother puts a "g" in sandwich - "sangwidge" - RAGE.
		
Click to expand...

So do a lot of people up here in Scotland. Discusting! :frown3:


----------



## Moomin1 (1 August 2014)

People that write in depth things/talk in depth about how they 'schooled' their horse, 'brought them on' etc, when in actual fact, they literally sit like a passenger and ride in circles with the horse going around like a giraffe with outside bend and no rhythm whatsoever.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 August 2014)

fburton said:



			So do a lot of people up here in Scotland. Discusting! :frown3:
		
Click to expand...

She's Glaswegian.  I don't make allowances, it still gives me rage!



Moomin1 said:



			People that write in depth things/talk in depth about how they 'schooled' their horse, 'brought them on' etc, when in actual fact, they literally sit like a passenger and ride in circles with the horse going around like a giraffe with outside bend and no rhythm whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

For once, and this is pretty rare, I agree with you


----------



## hihosilver (1 August 2014)

First to see will buy!!!!!! ha ha ha how would could you possibly know this!


----------



## khalswitz (1 August 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			People that write in depth things/talk in depth about how they 'schooled' their horse, 'brought them on' etc, when in actual fact, they literally sit like a passenger and ride in circles with the horse going around like a giraffe with outside bend and no rhythm whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

'Produced' is a bug bear of mine - even when people have actually produced their young horses etc, something about the term seems really clinical, and puts all of the good work on the rider, which I just don't like. I much prefer 'schooled' to 'produced'.


----------



## eahotson (1 August 2014)

Riding school plod.


----------



## mightymammoth (1 August 2014)

this thread has had me in tears of laughter, thanks for resurrecting it.


----------



## tickety_boo (1 August 2014)

Just thought of another one. Recently snapped my broom (ham fisted oaf). Woman in the shop, no lie, I swear to god, actually pronounced the 't' in bristles. There must be laws against that surely?


----------



## muckypony (1 August 2014)

'He looks pretty with his head tucked in' and 'he's so quiet to ride'

Really irritates me! There's more to it than a pretty looking head and he's quiet because I spent weeks sitting on a timebomb and taught him properly, so yes.. Now he has some manners!

Also 'hes just excited'.. No. Your horse just dragged you to the field.. Thats damn rude, not excited.


----------



## Frumpoon (1 August 2014)

'Rude' ....with regard to horses....your horse has not read debretts....he knows nothing of human mores and morals....the values you teach him have nothing to do with what he values, only you, "rude" doesn't even come into it.....don't even bother.....


----------



## NativePonyLover (1 August 2014)

It's not so much of a phrase, but the concept of a broken mare being put to foal because it gives a 'purpose'. Unless she is serious brood mare material, why not just retire to a field?


----------



## teabiscuit (1 August 2014)

Pronouncing the t in bristles is indeed a boob too far.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 August 2014)

fburton said:



			So do a lot of people up here in Scotland. Discusting! :frown3:
		
Click to expand...

Oh Lordy, I can only hope this is ironic!

May I diversify somewhat? Spellings: defiantly-I cannot conceive how this is taken as the correct way to spell definitely. Brought, yes, I've said it and so has Olerrider. It's bought, which is the correct past tense of the infinitive of 'to buy'. 

Discusting: seriously? Why does the correct spelling not override the incorrect one??


----------



## Capriole (1 August 2014)

Discusting is a regular hho-ism. Like uphauled. It's deliberate.


----------



## teabiscuit (1 August 2014)

I am appalled at apaulled, though it makes me chuckle.


----------



## erwina (1 August 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			Pony for sale.
17.3 3yo recently gelded.
One not to be missed, perfect stamp of a horse, stunning, with a leg in each corner, bombproof, Im not an expert, but first to see will buy, perfect ponio, huge potential will go far in the right hands, horse came to me as a rescue, bridle lame, pelvis out, not lame but stiff, chucked it on a tether to chill for 2 weeks, now he works on the bit and has a massive scopey jump, doesnt bat and eyelid at anything or put a hoof wrong, quirky but ploddy, carted and pulls like a train, perfect on the longe, flashy horse with flashy paces, dope on a rope, does natural horsemanship, perfect in everyway, he is such a dude, and pops a jump or cross country questions like a stag, produced superb offspring, manners to burn, out of MR Super fantastic never seen before sire, old head on young shoulders, follows you around like a dog, Genuine sale, No novice or tyrekickers. £9238659238ONO

 couldnt resist, SORRY!

Mine would be turn a hoof to anything.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget COBLET AAAAGH drives me mad


----------



## Arizahn (1 August 2014)

I really don't like the phrase "typical chestnut mare" - my mind always translates it into "I can't be bothered to figure out why she does x or y" etc...

And those adverts with the words "cheap, as no book" - arghh!


----------



## sasquatch (2 August 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Don't see a problem asking how many in a class - surely the more in the class, and the higher up someone comes, the better they have done and the more you can be pleased for them?

What grates me is people how make out to everyone who wasn't present that they have done really well to have been placed 2nd/3rd/4th etc etc, when in actual fact they came last...to me that's just glory hunting....
		
Click to expand...

I got a 4th out of 5 on Sunday, and was really really pleased with my horse. 
Horse jumped brilliantly, didn't rap anything. Had a really good time without being too fast.
Not pleased with myself as I forgot my course which was why we had faults! Had I not have got 4 faults for crossing tracks we could have been in line for a 2nd (there was no way we were getting near a first - the timed fences were riding at around 45seconds. Winner got round in 33!)
We did get a first on Wednesday evening though 

I have a small hate for 'trotter hairy cob has only been trotted on the roads but is a bombproof kids pony age 3' adverts, but I'm sure many people do cringe when they see them.

I've never understood why people sell 14.2hh plus horses as 150/153/155cm ponies.
especially when the photos clearly show


----------



## teabiscuit (2 August 2014)

Writing "advise" when the context suggests the poster means "advice". I find that grates. I also don't like coblet, sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## Darremi (2 August 2014)

My horse is in "show condition" when it is clear the horse is grossly overweight...


----------



## Nancykitt (2 August 2014)

'Can't ride one side of it' 

'Give it a good pony club kick'

And in adverts - 'Definite HOYS WH (or similar ridden class) potential' when referring to an unbacked youngster.


----------



## cptrayes (2 August 2014)

'Can I get xyz?'  to service people.

It's just rude!

I have absolutely no idea why half the other stuff on this thread annoys anyone 


eg, why can't an unbroken pony have ridden showing potential?  What's wrong with dope on a rope??  Who doesn't poo pick???


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2014)

Capriole said:



			Discusting is a regular hho-ism. Like uphauled. It's deliberate.
		
Click to expand...

Thank god, I was uphauled AND discusted!


----------



## LeneHorse (2 August 2014)

Great to see this resurrected! Can't read them all just now as I need to grab a sangwich, then get to the feed mill before it closes to buy my rude bombproof coblet some suppliments!
Hope to catch up later.


----------



## Nancykitt (2 August 2014)

cptrayes said:



			'Can I get xyz?'  to service people.

It's just rude!

I have absolutely no idea why half the other stuff on this thread annoys anyone 


eg, why can't an unbroken pony have ridden showing potential?  What's wrong with dope on a rope??  Who doesn't poo pick???
		
Click to expand...

Of course an unbroken pony can have ridden showing potential. 
But 'definite HOYS working hunter prospect'? That's something else - and I've seen some very young horses advertised as such.

I also know someone who bought one such 'definite HOYS working hunter prospect' as a yearling, for a high price - and in spite of being brought on well it was incredibly croup high at 5 and knocked down every fence it went over regardless of height. His then owner said that she had been 'done' by the seller four years previously as she was relying on it coming good as a HOYS worker. Some people are incredibly naive!


----------



## Arizahn (2 August 2014)

To be fair, I'm not sure that anyone would buy an animal that they didn't feel had the potential to fulfil some sort of role. And those HOYS types have to come from somewhere. I guess a large part of it is someone being willing to invest time and money to see how they turn out.


----------



## windand rain (2 August 2014)

Incorrect spelling drives me potty because it makes people think it is correct sadly although the discusting and uphaulled are typical of HH I am sad to think that hundreds probably thousands of people now think it is okay to spell it that way


----------



## PolarSkye (2 August 2014)

windand rain said:



			Incorrect spelling drives me potty because it makes people think it is correct sadly although the discusting and uphaulled are typical of HH I am sad to think that hundreds probably thousands of people now think it is okay to spell it that way
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - not to mention incorrect use of the words "yourself, yourselves, myself, etc.) when what the writer (or speaker) really means is "you/me" . . . it drives me potty.

P


----------



## Twinkley Lights (2 August 2014)

Haven't read the whole thread - which is also so very H&H  but two time instead of twice is one of mine.


----------



## Moomin1 (2 August 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Indeed - not to mention incorrect use of the words "yourself, yourselves, myself, etc.) when what the writer (or speaker) really means is "you/me" . . . it drives me potty.

P
		
Click to expand...

It's correct to use those terms in certain instances though.


----------



## Pen (2 August 2014)

Feathers instead of feather as in 'my cob has plenty of feather'.  Birds have feathers horses do not.


----------



## Moomin1 (2 August 2014)

Intack, instead of intact.


----------



## Beausmate (2 August 2014)

Nancykitt said:



			And in adverts - 'Definite HOYS WH (or similar ridden class) potential' when referring to an unbacked youngster.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite as irritating as the horse with amazing potential who is about to turn fifteen next birthday.....


----------



## california dreaming (3 August 2014)

coblett and ponio


----------



## bakewell (3 August 2014)

"will only sell to competitive home"
There are lot of group activities that a horse can enjoy/ get excited about without it being competitive. Unless you bred it you have no reason to make this demand. Also, what are you going to do, ask to see my BD record? Decide I'm insufficiently "competitive"?  
/maybe I'm just very easily irritated!


----------



## Moomin1 (3 August 2014)

'Obviously been abused in the past'.  'A bag of bones' (when all you can see are a couple of ribs and lack of  topline.


----------



## Olderrider (3 August 2014)

Twinkley Lights said:



			Haven't read the whole thread - which is also so very H&H  but two time instead of twice is one of mine.
		
Click to expand...

And I thought I was the only one to be irritated by this! Can anyone telly me why this is now so common?


----------



## Olderrider (3 August 2014)

Also, anything spelt badly will send me running, totally unnecessary with spell check available.


----------



## SpringArising (3 August 2014)

bakewell said:



			"will only sell to competitive home"
There are lot of group activities that a horse can enjoy/ get excited about without it being competitive. Unless you bred it you have no reason to make this demand. Also, what are you going to do, ask to see my BD record? Decide I'm insufficiently "competitive"?  
/maybe I'm just very easily irritated!
		
Click to expand...

This annoys me too. As if the horse gives a rat's ass whether or not it's competing!


----------



## cptrayes (3 August 2014)

bakewell said:



			"will only sell to competitive home"
There are lot of group activities that a horse can enjoy/ get excited about without it being competitive. Unless you bred it you have no reason to make this demand. Also, what are you going to do, ask to see my BD record? Decide I'm insufficiently "competitive"?  
/maybe I'm just very easily irritated!
		
Click to expand...

It stops novices and numpties enquiring about the horse.


----------



## bakewell (3 August 2014)

SpringArising said:



			This annoys me too. As if the horse gives a rat's ass whether or not it's competing!
		
Click to expand...

I'd have more sympathy for "rather hot". Besides, if you have the finance, you can go to all the competitions you like and still be cack.



cptrayes said:



			It stops novices and numpties enquiring about the horse.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen enough poor horse sense at shows/ competitions that it sadly isn't the case. Experienced home/ rider would be more truthful.


----------



## Maclinda (3 August 2014)

justabob said:



			The use of the word *pony* when it is clearly over 17.2
Bronc
		
Click to expand...

Oops I do this all the time and my friend always replies "I thought you had a horse!!!!!!!!!" Think it annoys her too lol


----------



## Tern (3 August 2014)

CBFan said:



			The term 'quality' being used when the angle of the photos suggest anything but...

Welsh Cobs being described as having 'Nebo lines'... don't they all??!! Somewhere...
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily.. Would you prefer my mare be 'Thorneyside, Brynithon & Nebo' lines? I think Nebo lines would be fine.. or go on horsequest where I can state all of them!



My Fern get's turned to 'Ferny' my Cartoon has always been nicknamed 'Tooni/Toon' .. Fern is spooky.. like really spooky - shy to me is maybe crabstepping away from it. Spooking is spin, bolt or literally jump at it.

People not liking 'Not a Novice Ride' - Trust me, Fern isn't - I put a novice on her and they were gripping with legs while yanking her in the mouth - Her mouth is already quite sensitive and she is sensitive to leg! It just made her run more.


----------



## m1stify (3 August 2014)

Olderrider said:



			Also, anything spelt badly will send me running, totally unnecessary with spell check available.
		
Click to expand...

spelled 

sorry couldn't resist


----------



## alainax (3 August 2014)

m1stify said:



			spelled 

sorry couldn't resist
		
Click to expand...

Only if your American. In the UK spelt is preferred or at least as widely accepted at spelled. 

http://www.grammar-monster.com/easily_confused/spelled_spelt.htm
http://grammarist.com/spelling/spelled-spelt/


----------



## m1stify (3 August 2014)

alainax said:



			Only if your american. In the UK spelt is preferred. 

http://www.grammar-monster.com/easily_confused/spelled_spelt.htm

Click to expand...

well thats a new one on me! Got it wrong all these years


----------



## kalliwally14 (10 August 2014)

I hate it when, if a horse is bolting with you, you hear the screams of "SIT BACK!!!" As if I'm really going to concentrate on my position in this time of absolute terror, I know I'm meant to sit back but at the moment I'm making myself as small as possible to avoid trees two foot above my head and am holding on to my horse for dear life.

I also hate it when someone tells you not to let your horse 'mess around with you' well, I'm trying to stop her cantering around the school like a madwoman throwing in a buck every time she thinks I'm regaining a little bit of control but sorry, for you, my darling friend, I'll try harder because I know that you could do better even though you've never sat on a horse in your life!


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 August 2014)

kalliwally14 said:



			I hate it when, if a horse is bolting with you, you hear the screams of "SIT BACK!!!" As if I'm really going to concentrate on my position in this time of absolute terror, I know I'm meant to sit back but at the moment I'm making myself as small as possible to avoid trees two foot above my head and am holding on to my horse for dear life.

I also hate it when someone tells you not to let your horse 'mess around with you' well, I'm trying to stop her cantering around the school like a madwoman throwing in a buck every time she thinks I'm regaining a little bit of control but sorry, for you, my darling friend, I'll try harder because I know that you could do better even though you've never sat on a horse in your life!
		
Click to expand...


Haha! your so right, I knew this as i shouted "sit tight" across the field to my daughter recently who was being bronced with at speed....She fell off and asked me what the hell i shouted that for, did i think she wasnt trying to stay on! 
Good point but for me i guess it was a panic reaction


----------



## twiggy2 (10 August 2014)

poiuytrewq said:



			Haha! your so right, I knew this as i shouted "sit tight" across the field to my daughter recently who was being bronced with at speed....She fell off and asked me what the hell i shouted that for, did i think she wasnt trying to stay on! 
Good point but for me i guess it was a panic reaction 

Click to expand...

'sit up' that is my cry when I see the kids in trouble and they hate it, I always get told off when the excitement is over


----------



## autumn7 (10 August 2014)

May I add 'gotten' instead of 'got' that seems to be prevalent here. That really gets my goat! I assume it's an Americanism that has filtered through.


----------



## teasle (14 August 2014)

"I am so glad that I am not at a livery yard" - I am beginning to find that phrase annoying.


----------



## fburton (14 August 2014)

autumn7 said:



			May I add 'gotten' instead of 'got' that seems to be prevalent here. That really gets my goat! I assume it's an Americanism that has filtered through.
		
Click to expand...

Two Americanisms that get up my wick are: "off of" (instead of just "off") and "go ahead and..." as in "I'm going to go ahead and tack up". Argh! Discusting! :frown3:


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2014)

Everythink and anythink.   'I never did nothing'.  One that really gets me is 'You's two' or 'Are you's coming with me?'...Gargggh


----------



## Miller1979 (14 August 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Everythink and anythink.   'I never did nothing'.  One that really gets me is 'You's two' or 'Are you's coming with me?'...Gargggh
		
Click to expand...

I hate 'you's' too! Saw it used on large signage at the entrance to a local show recently!


----------



## khalswitz (14 August 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Everythink and anythink.   'I never did nothing'.  One that really gets me is 'You's two' or 'Are you's coming with me?'...Gargggh
		
Click to expand...

"You's" is such a central belt Scottish dialect thing to say. Almost everyone I know says this! (Unless they are 'posh' or English). However it does bug me when people try to WRITE it.... it's one thing speaking in dialect, another thing trying to write it as British English.


----------



## Olderrider (14 August 2014)

"H" pronounced as "Haitch", and "Jane and me went riding" when it should be "I"


----------



## khalswitz (14 August 2014)

Olderrider said:



			"H" pronounced as "Haitch"
		
Click to expand...

How else do you pronounce it?!


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2014)

khalswitz said:



			How else do you pronounce it?!
		
Click to expand...

Aitch


----------



## khalswitz (14 August 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Aitch
		
Click to expand...

I suppose you guys would hate us up here pronouncing 'J' as 'jai' then, eh?" 'haitch, ai, jai...'


----------



## Moomin1 (14 August 2014)

khalswitz said:



			I suppose you guys would hate us up here pronouncing 'J' as 'jai' then, eh?" 'haitch, ai, jai...'
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't everyone pronounce 'J' as 'Jai'??


----------



## khalswitz (14 August 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Doesn't everyone pronounce 'J' as 'Jai'??
		
Click to expand...

My friends from London pronounce it 'jay'... made me laugh...


----------



## Brightbay (14 August 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Doesn't everyone pronounce 'J' as 'Jai'??
		
Click to expand...

As far as I can see, everywhere in the world apart from Scotland pronounces J as jay (rhymes with pay).  In Scotland, it's pronounced jai (rhymes with pie).  I find it very endearing and after twenty years have learned to use it when appropriate


----------



## khalswitz (14 August 2014)

Brightbay said:



			As far as I can see, everywhere in the world apart from Scotland pronounces J as jay (rhymes with pay).  In Scotland, it's pronounced jai (rhymes with pie).  I find it very endearing and after twenty years have learned to use it when appropriate 

Click to expand...

Apparently our 'a' sounds like 'e' as well - every time I go to the States, I end up having my surname spelled as 'ey' instead of 'ay', no matter how hard I try to enunciate. And don't talk to me about voice recognition software. Even if I try and talk like David Cameron it stills says it can't recognise me. *sigh*


----------



## Pippity (14 August 2014)

khalswitz said:



			Apparently our 'a' sounds like 'e' as well - every time I go to the States, I end up having my surname spelled as 'ey' instead of 'ay', no matter how hard I try to enunciate. And don't talk to me about voice recognition software. Even if I try and talk like David Cameron it stills says it can't recognise me. *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

I moved from an ex-pat community in Trinidad to Glasgow when I was five.

It took me about a year to be able to communicate with anybody! I think my first riding instructor up there thought I didn't speak English!


----------



## fburton (15 August 2014)

Brightbay said:



			As far as I can see, everywhere in the world apart from Scotland pronounces J as jay (rhymes with pay).  In Scotland, it's pronounced jai (rhymes with pie).  I find it very endearing and after twenty years have learned to use it when appropriate 

Click to expand...

It _seems_ very odd, but one pronunciation is no more inconsistent than the other really. You could argue:

a) The letter J (pronounced jai) follows the letter I (pronounced ai), which rhymes.
or
b) The letter J (pronounced jay) comes before the letter K (pronounced kay), which also rhymes.

equally well. (But then, why don't they say "ai-jai-kai" here in Scotland?)



khalswitz said:



			Apparently our 'a' sounds like 'e' as well - every time I go to the States, I end up having my surname spelled as 'ey' instead of 'ay', no matter how hard I try to enunciate. And don't talk to me about voice recognition software. Even if I try and talk like David Cameron it stills says it can't recognise me. *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

As in "Take the ee-eaty-eat (A88) road from Stenhousemuir to Larbert"?


----------



## fburton (15 August 2014)

Oh, this reminds me of a passage in Bill Bryson's _Notes From A Small Island_. Writing of Glasgow... quote:

Among the city's many treasures, none shines brighter, in my view, than the incomparable Burrell Collection, and after checking into my hotel, I hastened there now by taxi, for it is a long way out.

"D'ye nae a lang roun?" said the driver as we sped along a motorway toward Pollock Park.

"I'm sorry," I said for I don't speak Glaswegian.

"D'ye dack ma fanny?"

I hate it when this happens -- when a person from Glasgow speaks to me. "I'm so sorry," I said and floundered for an excuse. "My ears are very bad."

"Aye, ye nae hae doon a lang roon," he said, which I gathered meant, "I'm going to take you a very long way around and look at you frequently in the mirror with these menacing eyes so that you'll begin to wonder if perhaps I'm taking you to a disused wharf where I will beat you up and take your money," but he said nothing further and delivered me at the Burrell without incident.



Made me laugh anyway.


----------



## Gingersmum (15 August 2014)

Etc is etc surely ? Not ect which is seen everywhere nowadays !


----------



## Gingersmum (15 August 2014)

I read a hilarious post recently where somebody had 'brought' a new (horse, hat etc) and somebody replied 'Cool ! Where did you bruy it from ?' HoHoHo


----------



## sparkeyhorse02 (15 October 2014)

My peeve is 'leg in each corner'. Well. Really?  My horses legs are all along one side.[/QUOTE]

Haha this made me chuckle!!


----------



## Princess Rosie (15 October 2014)

flirtygerty said:



			It means it's traveller stock and been tied on a long chain on some verge, I now have two of them
		
Click to expand...

I also have one, who was next to the M1 motorway to get her used to traffic!!!!


----------



## huskydamage (15 October 2014)

''sharp'' always confuses me. What does this even mean? makes it sound like you are going to get on a razor blade 

I also don't like 'spooky' I would say 'alert' lol


----------



## pennyturner (15 October 2014)

huskydamage said:



			''sharp'' always confuses me. What does this even mean? makes it sound like you are going to get on a razor blade 

Click to expand...

I have a 30yo Dartmoor who is quiet as a lamb, but 'sharp' in harness.  It means if you so much as twitch a finger, he's taken a right angle turn in canter, faster than you can correct him.  He's obedient, and light mouthed, but, well, just 'sharp'.  If you didn't mean it, it's too late.  He's too old for scurry now (would have been amazing), but I no longer drive him on the road.  I'm not up to it!


----------



## Annagain (15 October 2014)

Is this back again?  I love this thread. There are so many phrases I hate if I started I'd never stop! I'll risk it as this happened to me at the weekend. 

I was out hacking with a couple of friends from the yard (ours is a geldings only yard) and came across two people on mares who we sort of know and they joined us for a bit. My boy isn't used to seeing the ladies so got a bit excited and was showing off. I totally ignoe this behaviour from him as it's the best way to calm him down again. We went round a corner which meant we were heading in the general direction of home and I wasn't really concentrating so he started to canter. He'd probably managed 5 or 6 strides and about 20 yards before I got my act together and stopped him. When we got back to the yard one of the girls with me was telling everybody who'd listen that he'd bolted with me. No he didn't, he was a little wound up and took himself off a pace he wanted until I corrected him. Bolting is entirely different and very dangerous, I would not be sitting on a horse who bolted, let alone trundling along on the buckle chatting to friends!


----------



## Eggshells (15 October 2014)

Haha, love that this is still cropping up so many months later! I'm sure I've developed a few new ones in that time... main one being 'he just loves a fuss being made of him' used to describe a spoilt brat with no sense of personal space who will kick the door down if he's not being constantly patted/fed!


----------



## dreamcometrue (15 October 2014)

Here's one I've seen a few times on adverts

"Every mother's dream"

Really irks me.  And I am a mother.


----------



## leggs (15 October 2014)

I hate the word "groundwork" haven't seen it on HH (maybe because I avoid those topics) but on dutch forums whenever a horse is basically respectless to the handler (usually newby's to horseownership ask the question) the respond they get is you should do groundwork.  

Never understood what groundwork actually is, but I gather basically being able to lead a horse without getting your feet stamped on, and standing still and such.  But ofcourse, never hit a horse !! no, do clicker training instead !!

then when explaining that horses actually respond to bodylanguage (just the standing tall and being decisive; a LEADER  and such) and that they can actually be corrected by a good shout or a quick enough slap  ont he nose if they bite....they are about to call the animal cops on you


----------



## abracadabra (15 October 2014)

dreamcometrue said:



			Here's one I've seen a few times on adverts

"Every mother's dream"

Really irks me.  And I am a mother.
		
Click to expand...

Haha yes that;s a good one....my mothers dream is probably my horse in a tin, so NOT a fan. Smelly dangerous money pit in her opinion (and so's the horse )


----------



## abracadabra (15 October 2014)

Eggshells said:



			Haha, love that this is still cropping up so many months later!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought huh? when i saw it come back up as well but just had a re-read of some of it  New member been digging some oldies up.


----------



## dibbin (15 October 2014)

Capriole said:



			And adding the word pants to things...ie Coblet-pants, foalie-pants etc. Whats that all about?
		
Click to expand...

Everyone refers to Jazz as either "Jazzypants", "Jazzy Jazz pants", or sometimes just "pants".

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## NZJenny (15 October 2014)

huskydamage said:



			''sharp'' always confuses me. What does this even mean? makes it sound like you are going to get on a razor blade 

I also don't like 'spooky' I would say 'alert' lol
		
Click to expand...

I had never heard "sharp" until this forum.  Here we would probably use"sensitive" as being the closest description.


----------



## racingdemon (15 October 2014)

Sharp is really well used where I am (I use it quite often) to describe something quite quick to become unsettled or overreact, mainly competition horses when they're really fit

I don't like
Always wins the diesel money

But I do like when someone refers to something smart as a 'proper toy'... said by certain people in a certain way & you know they're well impressed!


----------



## Questiontime (16 October 2014)

The main things that drive me nuts are people making spelling mistakes in adverts when they are trying come across as someone with soooo much knowledge. A few examples...
Skrewbold in colour; Its bloody SKEWBALD!
Kimberwick bits; no. It's a kimblewick
Bridal; its not getting married, it's a bridle... You know, the strappy leather thing that goes on its face
It's not that I am anti people who are generally not great at spelling, it's when they are specifically horsey words that they MUST have come across a million times in print, or are clearly pronouncing wrong, never mind spelling, lol!

Also, where people say in adverts that things have so much potential "in the right hands" to do x, y or z, when quite clearly it is a rubbish horse, advertised for £150 that even the likes of Carl Hester couldn't make trot in a straight line. Just sell the horse as what it is: it's not going to dressage or go to HOYS and win in showing or jumping or go around badminton, it just is what it is...

Hmmm what else... oh, people advertising horses by some stallion no one has ever heard of and then listing every other horse that it is so distantly related to as evidence of its greatness.

Finally, when adverts say "must go by this weekend" and it's Thursday. I see that so often. Why not advertise sooner? Or better still, wait for a nice home for your horse where it is wanted and will be loved. Not just the first person who responds to your ad (which btw always send to be the same person on the local horsey FB pages, am I the only who spots this obvious dealer?!)

Phew. Rant over. I can go to bed feeling cleansed of my anger at ignorant horsey people and return to my Ivory tower to sleep  night all!


----------



## NeilM (16 October 2014)

Gingersmum said:



			Etc is etc surely ? Not ect which is seen everywhere nowadays !
		
Click to expand...

Late to the game, but this is something I have seen and thought it was just a typo... until I saw it on several different posts by different people.

Not a pet hate, but obvious loss of pronunciation, et cetera becoming eck setara or ect, I guess.

Is this the evolution of language?


----------



## Olderrider (16 October 2014)

"Jumping out of his/her skin" - the imagination runs riot on this one.
Am I the only one who will not respond to a badly spelt ad? Or text speak. With spell check available it seems pure laziness. Obvious typos forgiven (or perhaps I should say "typing errors")


----------



## Eggshells (27 December 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/top-forum-topics-2014/

Haha! Didn't expect this!


----------



## Plaine1956 (12 January 2015)

I agree with you here! As my husband has told me many times, a horse is a jiving, breathing creature with a mind. The only bombproof horse in the world is a dead one.




Greylegs said:



			Bomb proof when describing a quiet horse. I'm certain that if the poor thing ever did I encounter a bomb it would react pretty violently however quiet it is normally.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lyle (12 January 2015)

Calling a horse, who just at that time is looking a irregular or slightly lame, 'unsound'. I know it's common, but I always think of 'unsound' as a horse who is perpetually showing a degree of lameness, or can only sustain short periods of not being lame. I guess it get's up my nose a bit when you've hopped on your 100% all the time sound horse, to find it's irregular, and someone hollers across the yard/arena/showgrounds "your horse is unsound'  why not just say it looks lame?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (12 January 2015)

I would always say my sect d is quirky, it's got nothing to with him being ridden it's just his character always no matter who rides him or handles him. He remains quirky when he is out the field with his little herd. Thankfully I don't think I use many if these phrases other than quirky! The


----------



## PaulnasherryRocky (12 January 2015)

"Part bread"


----------



## ljohnsonsj (12 January 2015)

Oops, i am guilty of the 'diesel money horse' 
*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Annagain (12 January 2015)

Plaine1956 said:



			I agree with you here! As my husband has told me many times, a horse is a jiving, breathing creature with a mind. The only bombproof horse in the world is a dead one.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I'd love to see a jiving horse. That must be brilliant to watch


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 January 2015)

"how long will it take before I have bonded?"


----------



## SpottyMare (12 January 2015)

One that is (probably slightly irrationally) starting to irritate me as I'm looking at 7.5 ton horseboxes is 'ideal ladies lorry'.  

What exactly does that mean, as there's rarely any explanation in the ad as to WHY it is a ladies lorry?!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (12 January 2015)

SpottyMare said:



			One that is (probably slightly irrationally) starting to irritate me as I'm looking at 7.5 ton horseboxes is 'ideal ladies lorry'.  

What exactly does that mean, as there's rarely any explanation in the ad as to WHY it is a ladies lorry?!
		
Click to expand...

The only thing i would find ideal for a 'ladies lorry' would be a ramp that was really light- or self lifting!! But still i too dont get what makes it a ladies lorry!


----------



## Beausmate (12 January 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			"how long will it take before I have bonded?"
		
Click to expand...

Depends how much glue you've used....


----------



## NZJenny (12 January 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			"how long will it take before I have bonded?"
		
Click to expand...

... usually followed by "my horse dosen't respect me".


----------



## el_Snowflakes (12 January 2015)

When people talk about getting their horses heads 'down' or 'in'.....that makes me cringe, as well as those stupid clichés you get in adverts ie. 'Jumps for fun'!

ETA: Coblet, Marish & 17+hh 'ponies'!


----------



## Sleipnir (12 January 2015)

"He's not really lame, he's just acting to get out of work."

"What bit do I need to get him in an outline?"

"You must be too scared to ride if you wear a helmet."


----------



## minkymoo (12 January 2015)

khalswitz said:



			To me, shying is different - my lad will shy at genuinely scary things out hacking, but he's not spooky. Shying is the looking, maybe a half step sideways, you know something is there but doesn't do anything horrible. My lad has shied at a golfer swinging a club, a dog suddenly appearing out a gate barking etx.

Spooking is when they jump out of their skin, cat leap sideways or spin as a reaction to something that might not even be 'scary'. Spooky horses are a pain - shying is something most horses do in a genuinely scary situation.
		
Click to expand...

^^This. I've always thought of shying as that little head turn horses do to have a better look at something, maybe with a step sideways. 

A spook to me is the massive leap sideways/up/backwards to avoid the scary leaf/bin/bag that's about to eat them alive.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (12 January 2015)

"Stunning" in for sale ads-they usually aren't.


----------



## xDundryx (12 January 2015)

On sellers posts..... 'No time wasters, joyriders or day trippers' and how exactly does one define these... Someone who decides not to buy your 3 legged donkey with 'issues' ...... &#128547;


----------



## Hoof_Prints (12 January 2015)

when people say they are "an equestrian".. its all over facebook and youtube at the minute! " we are equestrians" "I am an equestrian". no. you have equestrian centres, equestrian sport, equestrian shops... you are a horse(y) person or rider, groom, owner whatever category you fit in to but you are not an equestrian !  

Ok, I'm glad I got that off my chest !


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 January 2015)

Eggshells said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/top-forum-topics-2014/

Haha! Didn't expect this!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, this thread is no 8! Nice to see Adorable Alice's thread on there.


----------



## Lucky788 (12 January 2015)

Mine isn't a phrase as such but people selling saddles measured d to d 
Or asking for a saddle, say 17" seat to fit a Welsh Cob.
I don't recall all types being the same saddle width, just feel for the poor horses backs.


----------



## WelshD (12 January 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Ha, this thread is no 8! Nice to see Adorable Alice's thread on there. 

Click to expand...

odd choices, not all of those are memorable let alone things that got us all talking, one had 4 replies and another 9 replies - hardly epic threads


----------



## Lintel (12 January 2015)

"SHORTEN YOUR REINS!!!"

.... *shamefully hides*

I'm sure it's only because I hear this too often!

Have to say though - He's never done that before!! Is definely an annoyance!


----------



## claracanter (12 January 2015)

justabob said:



			The use of the word *pony* when it is clearly over 17.2
		
Click to expand...

This is one of my pet hates too. 'Going for a pony ride' when they are actually taking their horse for a hack. Not sure if they say it because they think it makes them sound like little girls and therefore younger. Usually women my age that say it( mid forties)


----------



## mytwofriends (13 January 2015)

Almost certain to have been said before in this everlasting thread, but one word drives me bats every time, and it's "stunning". Don't know why, but it really grinds my gears.


----------



## ossy (13 January 2015)

I'm sure said before but hate Coblet


----------



## pansymouse (13 January 2015)

Happy hacker - it's just so dismissive.  Hacking is my discipline and I keep my horse fit, well schooled (or should that be hacked ) and engaged doing it. Not all hacking is a half an hour walk round the block. It takes a good rider to get a sharp horse out on the roads and bowling over open country safely.


----------



## Polar Bear9 (13 January 2015)

SpottyMare said:



			One that is (probably slightly irrationally) starting to irritate me as I'm looking at 7.5 ton horseboxes is 'ideal ladies lorry'.  

What exactly does that mean, as there's rarely any explanation in the ad as to WHY it is a ladies lorry?!
		
Click to expand...

Id say this about mine. It's a small 7.5 with a hydrolic ramp and a power assisted clutch. My mum bought it as she didn't have the strength in her legs for a normal lorry. Everyone who's driven it says it's the easiest lorry they've ever driven so suitable for a lady.


----------



## Firefly9410 (13 January 2015)

xDundryx said:



			On sellers posts..... 'No time wasters, joyriders or day trippers' and how exactly does one define these... Someone who decides not to buy your 3 legged donkey with 'issues' ...... &#128547;
		
Click to expand...

This really annoys me in adverts. Nobody who is will pay any attention to it anyway because they are selfish people. It makes the seller look grumpy. 

I define it as people who like the idea of sharing or loaning or owning but who do not really want the commitment and they know this, but will still reply to an ad asking a million and one questions, arrange to view then either not turn up or turn up with a car load of family and friends all of whom expect to ride, when none of them are seriously interested in taking any horse on. Or they go to see a horse for sale when they do not have anywhere near the purchase price or they only ever wanted a horse on loan or they have hardly ridden before and the horse is not novice ride. They are only doing it to indulge their fantasies of what it might be like to own a horse. People do it with houses too. It is completely unfair on the seller.

I cringe when I see it on here, people getting advice to answer a few ads and go see what is out there when they have posted about not being sure they want another horse or similar statement. Those are mostly going to be timewasters and dreamers. If I have a horse available I only want people coming to view or ask questions if they definitely want and can afford a horse and are trying to find a suitable one.


----------



## PaulnasherryRocky (13 January 2015)

Firefly9410 said:



			This really annoys me in adverts. Nobody who is will pay any attention to it anyway because they are selfish people. It makes the seller look grumpy. 

I define it as people who like the idea of sharing or loaning or owning but who do not really want the commitment and they know this, but will still reply to an ad asking a million and one questions, arrange to view then either not turn up or turn up with a car load of family and friends all of whom expect to ride, when none of them are seriously interested in taking any horse on. Or they go to see a horse for sale when they do not have anywhere near the purchase price or they only ever wanted a horse on loan or they have hardly ridden before and the horse is not novice ride. They are only doing it to indulge their fantasies of what it might be like to own a horse. People do it with houses too. It is completely unfair on the seller.

I cringe when I see it on here, people getting advice to answer a few ads and go see what is out there when they have posted about not being sure they want another horse or similar statement. Those are mostly going to be timewasters and dreamers. If I have a horse available I only want people coming to view or ask questions if they definitely want and can afford a horse and are trying to find a suitable one.
		
Click to expand...


I think when sellers put that on their post THEY tend to be the timewaster anyway! When I was looking for a horse I did reply to a few adverts to ask a few questions or agree to come and view the horse, only to either have them cancel on the day I had arranged to view (and had booked a day off work for it) or for me to turn up and the horse is totally not as described.

I politely turned them down and hoped they find the right buyer, only for the advert to be re-posted as "readvertised due to MORE time wasters!!!" - clearly aimed at me- maybe if they advertised the horse truthfully they wouldn't get these so called time wasters!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (13 January 2015)

"Pony parties".....grrr hate that expression!


----------



## Shantara (13 January 2015)

pansymouse said:



			Happy hacker - it's just so dismissive.  Hacking is my discipline and I keep my horse fit, well schooled (or should that be hacked ) and engaged doing it. Not all hacking is a half an hour walk round the block. It takes a good rider to get a sharp horse out on the roads and bowling over open country safely.
		
Click to expand...

I agree! It's been a battle to get Ned to "happy hacker" stage, it's taken blood sweat and tears! Just because it's not tested and you don't get rosettes, doesn't mean it isn't bloomin' hard to get to where it's safe and fun!


----------



## JustKickOn (13 January 2015)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I hate 'not a novice ride' - i'd rather the seller just tells me what it is the horse does that's naughty!!
		
Click to expand...

Mine doesn't do anything particularly naughty, but I wouldn't want a novice on her. She can be cheeky and she needs riding effectively to get any form of decent work out of her. 

"Established paces" - can't even walk in a straight line and loses balance on corners.


----------



## SpottyMare (13 January 2015)

Polar Bear9 said:



			Id say this about mine. It's a small 7.5 with a hydrolic ramp and a power assisted clutch. My mum bought it as she didn't have the strength in her legs for a normal lorry. Everyone who's driven it says it's the easiest lorry they've ever driven so suitable for a lady.
		
Click to expand...

I think you've just hit the nail on the head as to why it annoys me..   The implication that only ladies would want a compact, easy to drive lorry that has things like a hydraulic ramp and assisted clutch.  There are blokes who would also appreciate such things for all sorts of reasons - why not just put it in the description?  To me, it feels patronising - 'there, there dear, a nice little horsebox for you that you will be fine driving even with your substandard driving skills and lack of spatial awareness, strength and co-ordination'.  But maybe that's just me as allegedly I'm a lady(debatable - also ex rugby player  ) and need no such assistance..  

It does also put me off inquiring further, as I tend to read it as 'small' (if there are also no measurements) and therefore unsuitable for my large horse!


----------



## MoonRiver (13 January 2015)

Keep reading adverts that are 'just putting the feelers out' to see if anyone wants my saddle/horse/leadrope. . . Is it for sale or not


----------



## meandmyself (13 January 2015)

fburton said:



			So do a lot of people up here in Scotland. Discusting! :frown3:
		
Click to expand...

Disgusting, surely?


----------



## meandmyself (13 January 2015)

alainax said:



			Only if your American. In the UK spelt is preferred or at least as widely accepted at spelled. 

http://www.grammar-monster.com/easily_confused/spelled_spelt.htm
http://grammarist.com/spelling/spelled-spelt/

Click to expand...

It should be 'you're' though...


----------



## turnbuckle (29 January 2015)

"Soft as butter" when applied to an ASBO toting staffy or rottweiler...simply because it hasn't eaten anyone......yet!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 January 2015)

"gets up my nose"


----------



## TT55 (29 January 2015)

Was thinking about this thread earlier and up it pops again!

Something that really bothers me is when people say/write "black horse" when the horse is clearly not black, it is dark bay or brown etc. There is a horse at my yard which everyone just refers to as the "black horse"... IT IS DARK BAY!!!


----------



## minesadouble (29 January 2015)

Hahaha,  we have a deep liver chestnut on our yard which the owner insists is black


----------



## lar (29 January 2015)

TT55 said:



			Was thinking about this thread earlier and up it pops again!

Something that really bothers me is when people say/write "black horse" when the horse is clearly not black, it is dark bay or brown etc. There is a horse at my yard which everyone just refers to as the "black horse"... IT IS DARK BAY!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that's how I describe my pony - he may to a geneticsist be dark bay but he looks black so that's what I call him.  Quite often in the phrase "you little black :expletive deleted:

The phrase "foot perfect" winds me up for some unknowable reason


----------



## Illusion100 (29 January 2015)

To justify having no control over a horse when jumping, 'they just had their jumping head on'. 

To justify having no control over a horse on the ground, 'they were just on one today'.


----------



## mrhsaddler (29 January 2015)

The one that gets me is when I get a phone call from a customer asking for a saddle fitting, I ask what breed the horse is and they answer Appaloosa.


----------



## SpottyMare (29 January 2015)

mrhsaddler said:



			The one that gets me is when I get a phone call from a customer asking for a saddle fitting, I ask what breed the horse is and they answer Appaloosa.
		
Click to expand...

Appaloosa is a breed though - my horse is a BApS registered British Appaloosa


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 January 2015)

mrhsaddler said:



			The one that gets me is when I get a phone call from a customer asking for a saddle fitting, I ask what breed the horse is and they answer Appaloosa.
		
Click to expand...

Why?
Appaloosa is a breed, we have 2 registered with their breed society (BApS), one pure-bred without spots and one part-bred with lots of spots.  It annoys me when people use the word Appaloosa to describe a colour, when they mean spotted.
I wouldn't use a saddle-fitter who didn't know that Appaloosa is a breed.


----------



## mrhsaddler (29 January 2015)

In Cornwall any size equine with a spot somewhere seems to be an appaloosa, I ask what the build the horse is and I just get the answer it's an appaloosa, when I get to the appointment it could be a warm-blood, cob, thoroughbred or Irish draft shape or anything else, it can be 10 hands to 18 hands.


----------

